# England & France: Cities of Knights & Lights (London & Paris) Meets Thread



## sayhello

Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to England & France (London/Paris) with ABD.

You can also share information/ask questions about the England & France Cities of Knights & Lights ABD.

Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the England & France ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.

Thanks!
Sayhello

Roll Call:

Previous

May 20 - 27, 2013
- AZ Mom, DH, DS1 (20), and DS2 (18)
                             - hdry and DH

May 31 - Jun 7, 2013
- mouthdoc & family
                              - oLora (Lora) & Mike & Nina (9)

Jun 7 - 14, 2013
- DW, DH (one of these is AJMlovesRLM, I assume) & DS11
                          - old_faithful, DH, DS(15) & DD(13)

Jun 28 - Jul 5, 2013 - TexasMouseFan & ?
Sep 20 - 27, 2013
- GSLand & DH
                             - WorknFires (Cheryl) & DH (both 45), Dmom & Daunt (mid to late 60's)

Sep 30 - Oct 7, 2013 - monkeyknuckler, DW & DD
Jul 25 - Aug 1, 2014 - JRM815, wife, & twins (15)
Sep 19 - 26, 2014 - calypso726 & DH Wally (W@LL-E)
Dec 26, 2014 - Jan 2, 2015 - acndis, DH, DS (7), and acndis' dad
Jun 19 - 26, 2015 - im4kycats & son (18)
Jul 3 - 10, 2015 - Leenies & DD (15)
Sep 28 - Oct 5, 2015 - GoGoJulie & Husband
May 15 - 23, 2016 - seashell7290 & mom
Jun 10 - 17, 2016 - GastoninMD, spouse & kids (11 & 8)
Sep 26 - Oct 3, 2016 - mmcrazy, DH & daughter


----------



## SingingMom

We just returned from this trip May 14-21, 2012, so if anyone has any specific questions, I would be happy to answer them!


----------



## joeyandangiesmom

Thank you SingingMom for what you have posted...we are heading there in less than a week...EEEKKK!!!

Anybody else?

We have added on 4 nights at DLP them to Munich to spend a week with dear friends who we meet on a DCL Med cruise in 07!!!!


----------



## SingingMom

joeyandangiesmom said:


> Thank you SingingMom for what you have posted...we are heading there in less than a week...EEEKKK!!!
> 
> Anybody else?
> 
> We have added on 4 nights at DLP them to Munich to spend a week with dear friends who we meet on a DCL Med cruise in 07!!!!



You will probably have Frankie as a guide. He is an absolute angel! We adored him!   Don't pack too much, as it is annoying to have too much to sort through with three hotel stops. If you are looking for a place to eat in Paris, we thoroughly enjoyed George V on the Champs Élysées. Our guide Francesc recommended it and it was terrific!


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> You will probably have Frankie as a guide. He is an absolute angel! We adored him!   Don't pack too much, as it is annoying to have too much to sort through with three hotel stops. If you are looking for a place to eat in Paris, we thoroughly enjoyed George V on the Champs Élysées. Our guide Francesc recommended it and it was terrific!


We stopped at Cafe George V on the Champs Elysees totally by random!  We were walking at night, and decided we all wanted to stop and sit and have a drink and talk while people watching on the Champs Elysees, and there was George V!

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> We stopped at Cafe George V on the Champs Elysees totally by random!  We were walking at night, and decided we all wanted to stop and sit and have a drink and talk while people watching on the Champs Elysees, and there was George V!
> 
> Sayhello



George V was probably our favorite meal!  Francesc stops there every time he is in 
Paris and he lived there for a few years, so we definitely took his advice. DH had his recommendation of the French onion soup and duck. Said it was the BEST duck he ever had!  DD had her beloved escargot, steak, and chocolate crepes plus champagne with strawberries. She was in heaven!  I had fabulous escargot, chicken, and DH and I shared sorbets - black currant and lemon. We people watched and sipped champagne. When can I return?!


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> George V was probably our favorite meal!  Francesc stops there every time he is in
> Paris and he lived there for a few years, so we definitely took his advice. DH had his recommendation of the French onion soup and duck. Said it was the BEST duck he ever had!  DD had her beloved escargot, steak, and chocolate crepes plus champagne with strawberries. She was in heaven!  I had fabulous escargot, chicken, and DH and I shared sorbets - black currant and lemon. We people watched and sipped champagne. When can I return?!


We just had drinks there (which were very nice!)  I wish I'd known the food there was so good.  The place we went for our "on your own" dinner was OK, but not that great, and it took us ages to find it.  George V would have been much easier!

Sayhello


----------



## kmitchel

We are thinking of doing this tour next summer.  I read some of the previous trip reports where they saw The Lion King or Mary Poppins when they were in London one night, but I did not see that in the current itinerary.  

I'm worried about jet lag on the first couple of days too!


----------



## SingingMom

kmitchel said:


> We are thinking of doing this tour next summer.  I read some of the previous trip reports where they saw The Lion King or Mary Poppins when they were in London one night, but I did not see that in the current itinerary.
> 
> I'm worried about jet lag on the first couple of days too!



The tour has been revamped to add two nights in Foxhills and they took away the show on the West End.  However, we did have a free night (second night) in London, and we went to see Les Miz on our own.  There is a TKTS booth for half price or discounted tickets, similiar to Broadway in NYC.

We took the red eye from NJ to Heathrow - arrived at 7:30 am London time... instead of taking a nap, we hit the streets right away.  Went to Kensington Palace and the Gardens, had lunch at the Orangery, and got back in time to dress for dinner.   We even stopped at a pub around the corner of the hotel after our welcome dinner.  

We found by putting ourselves right on "London time", we did fine.  Now, returning home, after all the fun of the week, we did experience jet lag for a few days!   (might have had something to do with all that )


----------



## kmitchel

Oh wow!  I bet Les Mis in Lodon was incredible!  I can't wait!


----------



## joeyandangiesmom

Thank you for your help!   We leave in less than 4 days....I will report back, but it will be midJuly as we do not return until the end of June and we hit the ground running with the kids activities!!!!  Honestly, I am SO looking forward to the fact that someone ELSE is deciding where we will be going, etc!  We tend to travel with my folks and even without them, 4-6 people to please gets on you....someone else's shoulders are bearing it!!!!  And when we meet up with our friends in Germany, SHE is planning it!!!!  We gave a bit of what we would like, but we said go for it!   Now THIS is a VACATION!   I can only hope that my 2 kiddos have someone near their ages to keep them entertained, but if not, no worries...I love having them around!!!!

PS...Keep the tips coming, because I DO have 4 days...and NOTHING packed!!!!


----------



## joeyandangiesmom

Wanted to add....Disney added "Lion King" and a behind the stage tour on the second day (after lunch at Herrod's) instead of an evening on your own...



This is our 3rd time to Europe since 2007...forcing the kids to sleep on the plane...have not yet had a problem with jet lag (hope I am not jinxing myself LOL!)


----------



## sayhello

joeyandangiesmom said:


> Wanted to add....Disney added "Lion King" and a behind the stage tour on the second day (after lunch at Herrod's) instead of an evening on your own...


So they told you the itinerary had been changed to re-add "The Lion King"?   That's interesting.  I wonder if people complained because it was gone.  How long ago did they tell you that?  I'd be upset if I'd already made other plans.

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

kmitchel said:


> Oh wow!  I bet Les Mis in Lodon was incredible!  I can't wait!



Beyond incredible!  We've seen it twice on Broadway and once at a professional theatre in NJ, but this production was our favorite!  Our guides gave us very easy directions on how to get the tickets, and the Chancery Court doorman got us a taxi before we even had to ask!  We walked back after the show - felt very safe.



joeyandangiesmom said:


> Wanted to add....Disney added "Lion King" and a behind the stage tour on the second day (after lunch at Herrod's) instead of an evening on your own...
> 
> 
> 
> This is our 3rd time to Europe since 2007...forcing the kids to sleep on the plane...have not yet had a problem with jet lag (hope I am not jinxing myself LOL!)





sayhello said:


> So they told you the itinerary had been changed to re-add "The Lion King"?   That's interesting.  I wonder if people complained because it was gone.  How long ago did they tell you that?  I'd be upset if I'd already made other plans.
> 
> Sayhello



That's interesting, because one of our guides is doing most of the rest of the trips this summer and he didn't mention that change.  I'm really glad that it was not included on our trip, as we wanted to pick our own show since DD is a theatre major.


----------



## joeyandangiesmom

sayhello said:


> So they told you the itinerary had been changed to re-add "The Lion King"?   That's interesting.  I wonder if people complained because it was gone.  How long ago did they tell you that?  I'd be upset if I'd already made other plans.
> 
> Sayhello



We received the letter shortly before we received our packages!


----------



## kmitchel

Hmmm, then I wonder if that will still be in place for our trip next year.  I'll have to keep an eye out over the next year to see what they say.


----------



## Jenncram

joeyandangiesmom said:


> Wanted to add....Disney added "Lion King" and a behind the stage tour on the second day (after lunch at Herrod's) instead of an evening on your own...QUOTE]
> 
> Uh oh, I soooo wanted to see the Lion King that we have booked it for our free night!! (My 8 year old was in an amateur production of it here) I did ask a moderator if there was anyway to arrange a backstage pass and the answer then was no. We are going July 16-23, 2012. I wonder if I should try and get a refund? Who would I ask at ABD to confirm this beofre I start changing things?


----------



## NejTheLion

Jenncram said:


> joeyandangiesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to add....Disney added "Lion King" and a behind the stage tour on the second day (after lunch at Herrod's) instead of an evening on your own...QUOTE]
> 
> Uh oh, I soooo wanted to see the Lion King that we have booked it for our free night!! (My 8 year old was in an amateur production of it here) I did ask a moderator if there was anyway to arrange a backstage pass and the answer then was no. We are going July 16-23, 2012. I wonder if I should try and get a refund? Who would I ask at ABD to confirm this beofre I start changing things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number for the ABD concierge team is 1-877-728-7282. They may be able to confirm what's being planned for the trip.
Click to expand...


----------



## SingingMom

Jenncram said:


> joeyandangiesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to add....Disney added "Lion King" and a behind the stage tour on the second day (after lunch at Herrod's) instead of an evening on your own...QUOTE]
> 
> Uh oh, I soooo wanted to see the Lion King that we have booked it for our free night!! (My 8 year old was in an amateur production of it here) I did ask a moderator if there was anyway to arrange a backstage pass and the answer then was no. We are going July 16-23, 2012. I wonder if I should try and get a refund? Who would I ask at ABD to confirm this beofre I start changing things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you purchase tickets already?  Usually theatre tickets are non-refundable. As I said, our may trip did not include the Lion King, which we were happy about, since we preferred les miz.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jenncram

We did pay for tickets already (quite a lot!!) and I'm sure they're not refundable. Thank you so much for the concierge phone number, I'll call them tomorrow and confirm the plans before I make any decisions. Ugh!! (although I really want to see the show and I would be thrilled to see back stage!)


----------



## Jenncram

Thanks so much for that concierge number Jen! I called and apparently they only added it for one trip in June. Phew! Although I'm sad not to see the backstage tour, I'm relieved not to have spent all that money on tickets for nothing. Now I can go back to planning and being excited....

Jenn


----------



## sayhello

Jenncram said:


> Thanks so much for that concierge number Jen! I called and apparently they only added it for one trip in June. Phew! Although I'm sad not to see the backstage tour, I'm relieved not to have spent all that money on tickets for nothing. Now I can go back to planning and being excited....
> 
> Jenn




Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

Jenncram said:


> Thanks so much for that concierge number Jen! I called and apparently they only added it for one trip in June. Phew! Although I'm sad not to see the backstage tour, I'm relieved not to have spent all that money on tickets for nothing. Now I can go back to planning and being excited....
> 
> Jenn



Great news. That would have been a lot of money to see the same show in the same week!   ;-)


----------



## NejTheLion

Jenncram said:


> Thanks so much for that concierge number Jen! I called and apparently they only added it for one trip in June. Phew! Although I'm sad not to see the backstage tour, I'm relieved not to have spent all that money on tickets for nothing. Now I can go back to planning and being excited....
> 
> Jenn



Very happy that worked out for you


----------



## Jenncram

Although I'm sad that I didn't connect with anyone oing on our trip, I have no doubt that we'll meet tons of great people once we get there! I am soooo excited...


----------



## sayhello

Jenncram said:


> Although I'm sad that I didn't connect with anyone oing on our trip, I have no doubt that we'll meet tons of great people once we get there! I am soooo excited...


Have a fabulous trip!  I've had 3 trips where I didn't know anyone going in, but the groups really gel quite quickly on ABDs!  I'm sure you *will* meet scads of great folks!

Have a marvelous trip, and be sure & come back & tell us all about it.

Safe Travels!

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

Jenncram said:


> Although I'm sad that I didn't connect with anyone oing on our trip, I have no doubt that we'll meet tons of great people once we get there! I am soooo excited...



Ah.... you will have our darling guide, Frankie!!    Can't say enough about this *wonderful* guy!!   Wish we were going with you!!!   Have fun!!!


----------



## AJMlovesRLM

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to England & France (London/Paris) with ABD in 2012/2013.



WE JUST BOOKED THIS TRIP FOR 6/7-6/14/2013.  DW, DH, DS11 are going the day after school lets out and we are all SO EXCITED!   Would love to meet others before we travel and also wondering if anyone does the FE type of "magic" on the ABD trips.


----------



## sayhello

AJMlovesRLM said:


> WE JUST BOOKED THIS TRIP FOR 6/7-6/14/2013.  DW, DH, DS11 are going the day after school lets out and we are all SO EXCITED!   Would love to meet others before we travel and also wondering if anyone does the FE type of "magic" on the ABD trips.


Congrats, AJMlovesRLM!  I took this trip last year, and it's wonderful!  I've never heard of anyone doing anything like an FE on ABD trips, but there's no reason you couldn't!  (Well, except there's no Fish to Extend at your hotels... ).

Sayhello


----------



## mouthdoc

We just booked the week before you AJMlovesRLM!  We'll arrive 5/31 thru 6/7, but booked another night to visit DLP.  We've never been to England, so we're really looking forward to the trip.  This will be our second ABD, did the Viva Italia Signature last year, our best family vacation ever.  We will arrive early on 5/31, so we will have a full day to explore.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I was thinking about the London eye, then a boat down the Thames to London Bridge, visit the Borough (sp?) market, etc.  Maybe have lunch in a gastropub some where?  For our free night, we want to catch a show.  Looking forward to meeting any fellow travelers.  Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## SingingMom

mouthdoc said:
			
		

> We just booked the week before you AJMlovesRLM!  We'll arrive 5/31 thru 6/7, but booked another night to visit DLP.  We've never been to England, so we're really looking forward to the trip.  This will be our second ABD, did the Viva Italia Signature last year, our best family vacation ever.  We will arrive early on 5/31, so we will have a full day to explore.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I was thinking about the London eye, then a boat down the Thames to London Bridge, visit the Borough (sp?) market, etc.  Maybe have lunch in a gastropub some where?  For our free night, we want to catch a show.  Looking forward to meeting any fellow travelers.  Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!



We spent our first day at Kensington Palace and it was beautiful.  As a fan of Queen Victoria, it was wonderful to walk through the rooms she did, as well as Princess Diana. The gardens are glorious, even in the rain. We had lunch at the Orangery on the grounds of the Palace. We took the tube back to Chancery Court and freshened up for our welcome reception and dinner. It was one of the many highlights of our trip!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MooksterL1

I want to book this trip for next summer!  We would probably arrive a few days before the trip to visit with relatives and friends in London and maybe take the train to Edinburgh.  

I do have a couple of questions for anyone that has been.  How long do you spend at the Louvre?  And do you tour Versailles or have time to do it on your own?  

Thanks!!


----------



## SingingMom

MooksterL1 said:
			
		

> I want to book this trip for next summer!  We would probably arrive a few days before the trip to visit with relatives and friends in London and maybe take the train to Edinburgh.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions for anyone that has been.  How long do you spend at the Louvre?  And do you tour Versailles or have time to do it on your own?
> 
> Thanks!!



We spent quite a while at the Louvre, but could have spent DAYS!  Lol. We had a great tour of the "must sees", then had some time on our own to explore   We toured Versailles with our local guide, had lunch all together and rode bikes as a group around the grounds. You could choose to walk the gardens instead of bike. Versailles was very crowded inside. It was good we had "fast passes" lol.   We were there in the middle of May.  Best trip of our lives!!  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MooksterL1

Thank you for responding!  That is exactly what I wanted to know!  I have been reading the trip reports and staring wistfully at the photos.  Now to work on convincing the husband.  You would think after being married for 14 years he would just automatically agree with whatever I want by now.


----------



## GSLand

DH and I are signed up for the Sep 20, '13 London & Paris tour 
Anyone else going then?

Looking forward to reading the recent trip reports.  Sounds like the tour schedule is evolving.  Would like to know what to expect so we can plan our per trip stay in London.  Post tour we're already planning Mont St. Michel.


----------



## cheryllarsen

OMG amazing. This will be my next vacay!


----------



## cheryllarsen

We have been on the Adventure to Peru which was marvelous and now deciding on our next adventure. This looks like a winner!


----------



## SingingMom

I would do this trip again in a heartbeat!!  DH, DD19, and I had the time of our life!  Our ABD guides made it magical!   Enjoy!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Aust

My sister and I are considering this for Sept/Oct 2014 - I didn't even think of going with Disney at first, we were going to do things on our own or use another tour company, but now we're leaning towards this one - the reviews and comments on here are so positive, it definitely sounds like it would be worth the extra money.


----------



## sayhello

Aust said:


> My sister and I are considering this for Sept/Oct 2014 - I didn't even think of going with Disney at first, we were going to do things on our own or use another tour company, but now we're leaning towards this one - the reviews and comments on here are so positive, it definitely sounds like it would be worth the extra money.


Welcome to the Adventures by Disney Forum, Aust!

I have to say, I definitely thought it was worth the extra money!  I had a totally fabulous time!

Sayhello


----------



## dato63

I am considering this trip.  I have a question for those who have taken this adventure before.

At Stonehenge.  Did ABD have an inner circle tour?  Or were you outside the fence?


----------



## GSLand

dato63 said:
			
		

> I am considering this trip.  I have a question for those who have taken this adventure before.
> 
> At Stonehenge.  Did ABD have an inner circle tour?  Or were you outside the fence?



I'm interested in the answer too!


----------



## SingingMom

dato63 said:
			
		

> I am considering this trip.  I have a question for those who have taken this adventure before.
> 
> At Stonehenge.  Did ABD have an inner circle tour?  Or were you outside the fence?



The tour is outside the fence, with a headphone taped tour. It was long bus ride from Fox Hills. 
No one is permitted in the inner circle unless it is the day of the Summer Solstice.  DH had a terrible sinus headache that morning, so I stayed with him at Fox Hills and DD18 went along to Stonehenge with the group. She was happy to say she has been there, but wasn't a major highlight of an otherwise fantastic trip. I think she had a better time on the long bus ride, joking with the guides. ;-)  
(Later that day, we went to Windsor, which was one of our favorite stops. Would have loved to have spent even more time in the castle and in the little village. So wonderful!)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dato63

There are tours offered for the inner circle during the year.   They seem to be very early in the morning and late in the evening, like before/after general opening.    But from what I have read they seem to be limited.   I don't know enough about Stonehenge (just started researching) to know if the inner circle offered anything special making it worth doing over a regular tour, and if it was worth doing - if you could with ABD.

Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## AStamm

SingingMom said:


> No one is permitted in the inner circle unless it is the day of the Summer Solstice.



Looks like the trip I'll be on (June 17, 2013) tours Stonehenge ONE day before the solstice.  Bummer!


----------



## RSM

AStamm said:


> Looks like the trip I'll be on (June 17, 2013) tours Stonehenge ONE day before the solstice.  Bummer!



There are tours that go into the inner circle.  We are doing the sunrise tour with Premiumtours next August.  Most of the tour companies that I researched tend to do it as a full day tour with 1.5 hours or so at Stonehenge for sunrise or sunset.  The one we are doing is Stonehenge at sunrise, Lacock, and Bath.  You could also do Bath, Lacock, and Stonehenge at sunset.  There are a few other companies that do an inner circle viewing, but it is part of an all day excursion.  You could also look on Viator, but I believe they bring you to the Premium tours excursion.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dato63

RSM said:


> There are tours that go into the inner circle.  We are doing the sunrise tour with Premiumtours next August.  Most of the tour companies that I researched tend to do it as a full day tour with 1.5 hours or so at Stonehenge for sunrise or sunset.  The one we are doing is Stonehenge at sunrise, Lacock, and Bath.  You could also do Bath, Lacock, and Stonehenge at sunset.  There are a few other companies that do an inner circle viewing, but it is part of an all day excursion.  You could also look on Viator, but I believe they bring you to the Premium tours excursion.  Hope this helps.



I hope you will do a report when you get back.   I had seen where premium tours did offer this, which made me wonder if ABD did the inner circle or not.  My dd is interested in the inner circle tour - and I was curious if it would be worth trying to add on, or if we should do London/Paris on our own instead of with ABD.


----------



## mouthdoc

Does anybody have any thoughts on the change to the Landmark London hotel?  It looks like a beautiful hotel on their website, also lots of good reviews. It's pretty far away from the tourist areas of London though.  There is a tube station nearby.


----------



## SingingMom

That's interesting that there are tours available in the inner circle. My daughter remembers being told only on the summer solstice.  Sorry for our incorrect info! 

I was sorry to see they aren't staying at Chancery Court now. We loved it!  Our room was very large, with a lovely sitting area. The welcome inner was delicious, as well as afternoon tea. The staff was fantastic. But, I'm sure any hotel ABD chooses will be wonderful.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

mouthdoc said:


> Does anybody have any thoughts on the change to the Landmark London hotel?  It looks like a beautiful hotel on their website, also lots of good reviews. It's pretty far away from the tourist areas of London though.  There is a tube station nearby.





SingingMom said:


> That's interesting that there are tours available in the inner circle. My daughter remembers being told only on the summer solstice.  Sorry for our incorrect info!
> 
> I was sorry to see they aren't staying at Chancery Court now. We loved it!  Our room was very large, with a lovely sitting area. The welcome inner was delicious, as well as afternoon tea. The staff was fantastic. But, I'm sure any hotel ABD chooses will be wonderful.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


I believe I heard that the switch from the Chancery Court was due to refurbishing being done there.  I don't know anything about the Landmark London Hotel.  

Sayhello


----------



## old_faithful

Hi.  My family is booked 6/7/13 - 6/14/13.  Our little group is DH, DS(15), DD(13) and me.  Excited and nervous.


----------



## sayhello

old_faithful said:


> Hi.  My family is booked 6/7/13 - 6/14/13.  Our little group is DH, DS(15), DD(13) and me.  Excited and nervous.


Welcome to the Adventures by Disney forum!  Don't be nervous!  It's a fabulous trip, and the Adventure Guides make everything work wonderfully!

AJMlovesRLM and family are on that trip, too (check the first post!)

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

old_faithful said:
			
		

> Hi.  My family is booked 6/7/13 - 6/14/13.  Our little group is DH, DS(15), DD(13) and me.  Excited and nervous.



No need to be nervous!  We had a fabulous time in May!  EVERYTHING is taken care of for you!!!  Loved it!!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## nu2dvc

Anybody booked for 7/1/13 K&L?


----------



## sayhello

nu2dvc said:


> Anybody booked for 7/1/13 K&L?


Are you?  Should I add you (& your family?) to the Roll Call?

Sayhello


----------



## WorknFires

Say Hello, please add me to the roll call for the Sept 20, 2013 tour.  I, DH, (both 45) Dmom & Daunt (mid to late 60's) can't wait.  

Cheryl
worknfires


----------



## sayhello

WorknFires said:


> Say Hello, please add me to the roll call for the Sept 20, 2013 tour.  I, DH, (both 45) Dmom & Daunt (mid to late 60's) can't wait.
> 
> Cheryl
> worknfires


Done!    You're going to love this trip!

Sayhello


----------



## AZ Mom

You can add us to the roll call for May 20th!  It's me, DH, DS1 (20), and DS2 (18).  3rd ABD trip and 1st time to London & Paris.


----------



## sayhello

AZ Mom said:


> You can add us to the roll call for May 20th!  It's me, DH, DS1 (20), and DS2 (18).  3rd ABD trip and 1st time to London & Paris.


Done!     Looks like I don't have to do any convincing for you!    It *is* a great trip!  Let me know if you have any questions!

Sayhello


----------



## AZ Mom

Thanks!  Enjoyed your trip report - lots of good info!  Kevin's been great about sharing tips, as well.


----------



## SingingMom

AZ Mom said:
			
		

> You can add us to the roll call for May 20th!  It's me, DH, DS1 (20), and DS2 (18).  3rd ABD trip and 1st time to London & Paris.



That's around the same time we went last year!  What a wonderful trip!  We loved it !

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## old_faithful

Thanks for all your kind words.  I look forward to travelling with AJMlovesRLM's family.  Glad my DS and DD will not be the only young people in the group.


----------



## IMIS

Hi everyone. I am thinking about going on this ABD trip, right after I graduate from college. I had a few questions: 

1. I would love to visit Highclere Castle in England(where Downton Abbey films). Is it possible to visit the castle on the trip, even though it is not on the itinerary? 

2. I have certain dietary restrictions- I eat kosher. Anyone have any experience with something like this on an ABD trip? 

3. On day 2 (I would be going on the trip where day 2 is a Saturday), I would not be able to travel with the group because of the Sabbath. Would you say that I am missing out on a lot because I will not be able to participate that day? Also, is the hotel centrally located, so I can take my own little walking tour?

4. When leaving France to travel back to the US, did you arrive at the airport late in the afternoon on Friday? Is there any way to schedule an earlier flight(I will be traveling back to NYC)?

5. Since I do not have a lot of experience traveling in general(especially by myself), I never really felt comfortable to travel outside of the US(I do not even have a passport yet!) But after I heard about ABD, I knew I had to look into it. Would you say this is a great "beginner" trip? I was thinking about going on the Galapagos Island trip, but I thought it may be a bit too adventurous for a first time trip.

Also, would you say the hotels are located in good, safe areas? I will be traveling by myself, so I want to make sure that I will be ok on my own.

I hope these questions are not too strange. Thank you in advance!


----------



## sayhello

IMIS said:


> Hi everyone. I am thinking about going on this ABD trip, right after I graduate from college. I had a few questions:
> 
> 1. I would love to visit Highclere Castle in England(where Downton Abbey films). Is it possible to visit the castle on the trip, even though it is not on the itinerary? Highclere is about an hour and a half by car from the London Hotel, and about 2 and a half hours from the Foxhills hotel.  You do have a free half day in London, but from what I can tell, no real free time in the "English Countryside".  If you can work out the transportation to get yourself there & back in half a day, you can certainly do so.  In fact, you're free to skip any part of the tour if you want, but there is no compensation for that, and while the Adventure Guides will help you figure things out, they can't actually arrange the transportation for you.
> 
> 2. I have certain dietary restrictions- I eat kosher. Anyone have any experience with something like this on an ABD trip?  I've had people on ABDs I've been on eat Gluten Free, and I myself have issues with certain foods, as I'm diabetic and have reflux.  The Guides are great at arranging that sort of thing.  Kosher would be a lot harder, especially depending on how strictly you keep kosher.  If you can get by just by not mixing meat & dairy,(or not eating fleshig at all)  you'll be fine.  If you need Glatt kosher, that might be too much to ask in some locations.  (You're moving around a bit for frozen meals to be an option for all meals).  I would call ABD and ask them.  You can't be the first person who keeps kosher who has taken an ABD.
> 
> 3. On day 2 (I would be going on the trip where day 2 is a Saturday), I would not be able to travel with the group because of the Sabbath. Would you say that I am missing out on a lot because I will not be able to participate that day? Also, is the hotel centrally located, so I can take my own little walking tour?  Yes, you would be missing a lot, but there's really no days on this tour where you won't be missing something.  Day 2 is the antique double-decker bus, Westminster Abbey, and the typical London tourist things.  It's hard to do an ABD and not miss *something* with the Sabbath mixed in there.   At least you won't be missing out on the welcome dinner Friday night, because that's all at the hotel.  Oh, but if day 2 is the Sabbath, that negates #1 above.  Day 2 would be your only chance to see Highclere during the trip.  You could always come in a day or 2 early to check out Highclere.  I always recommend coming in early to get over jetlag.
> 
> They are using a new hotel in London this year (the "usual" hotel is being renovated) so I don't know how centrally located the new hotel is.  The old one was *very* well located for walking around.  I'd call ABD (or send the hotel an email) to find out about that.
> 
> 4. When leaving France to travel back to the US, did you arrive at the airport late in the afternoon on Friday? Is there any way to schedule an earlier flight(I will be traveling back to NYC)?  The ABD ends after breakfast.  They will transport you to the airport pretty much whatever time you need to leave to get there for your flight, so yes, you can schedule early flights.  I'd check with ABD if there's an earliest flight time, but I've seen them pick folks up at 6am for a flight on other trips.  Just know that Charles de Gaulle is a horrid, HORRID airport, so leave yourself LOADS of time to catch your flight.
> 
> 5. Since I do not have a lot of experience traveling in general(especially by myself), I never really felt comfortable to travel outside of the US(I do not even have a passport yet!) But after I heard about ABD, I knew I had to look into it. Would you say this is a great "beginner" trip? I was thinking about going on the Galapagos Island trip, but I thought it may be a bit too adventurous for a first time trip.
> 
> Also, would you say the hotels are located in good, safe areas? I will be traveling by myself, so I want to make sure that I will be ok on my own.
> 
> I hope these questions are not too strange. Thank you in advance!


I've traveled solo with ABD 4 times (#5 set for May!).  It's an amazing way to travel solo, because even though you're on your own, you're not alone (unless you want to be) and you have the Adventure Guides to run everything, help you, answer your questions, and just make it as smooth as possible.

ABD's hotels are, in my experience, in very good neighborhoods, and in safe areas.  The Guides will let you know if there's any issues with that, but the hotel in Paris is in a VERY nice neighborhood, walking distance to the Champs Elysees and the Arc du Triomphe.  

Knights and Lights would be a good "beginner trip" as long as you do your homework and learn about things like currency exchange and power adapters, etc.  *Personally*, I'd start with one of the domestic trips, just because traveling to a foreign country can be intimidating, but if you're going to do go international, ABD is the way to go.   

Feel free to ask any & all questions you may have.  I totally encourage people to get out there & travel, and ABD is a fabulous way to do it, especially for a solo traveler.

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:
			
		

> I believe I heard that the switch from the Chancery Court was due to refurbishing being done there.  I don't know anything about the Landmark London Hotel.
> 
> Sayhello



Heard from an ABD guide that the Landmark is supposedly very lovely!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## old_faithful

We're arriving 2 days early.  Should I book our room through our travel agent, Disney or the hotel directly?  I'm assuming we're responsible for our own transportation from the airport if we arrive early.  Is this correct?  Any info on VAT refunds, paperwork?  I'd rather delay than wait in long lines.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## rstamm

old_faithful said:


> We're arriving 2 days early.  Should I book our room through our travel agent, Disney or the hotel directly?  I'm assuming we're responsible for our own transportation from the airport if we arrive early.  Is this correct?  Any info on VAT refunds, paperwork?  I'd rather delay than wait in long lines.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.



We are also arriving 2 days early, I figured I would be responsible for transfers but I guess it would not hurt to ask.

If you want to stay at the Landmark it is $1300 for 2 nights, there is no way I was going to pay that so we are staying at a apartment a few blocks away that I found at Expedia.


----------



## mouthdoc

I believe ABD will provide transportation if you book your pre (or post) nights through them. If you book them on your own, you will need to arrange your own transportation..  We booked a post-night in Paris through ABD, and they will get us to the airport.


----------



## TLSnell1981

I would love to do this trip!


----------



## sayhello

old_faithful said:


> We're arriving 2 days early.  Should I book our room through our travel agent, Disney or the hotel directly?  I'm assuming we're responsible for our own transportation from the airport if we arrive early.  Is this correct?  Any info on VAT refunds, paperwork?  I'd rather delay than wait in long lines.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


If you book your pre-days through ABD, they will provide your transportation to the hotel.  Same for post-days; if you book them through ABD, they will provide transportation to the airport.  If you book the hotel on your own, then you're responsible for your own transportation.

As far as VAT refunds are concerned, if you go to Harrod's, they will offer to refund your VAT for any purchases you made there.  Be aware (as I was not) that they charge you 33% of your refund for this "service"!

The VAT refund line at CDG was ages and ages long.  I didn't even bother.  You *can*, if you get the right paperwork, apply for it by mail once you get home.



mouthdoc said:


> I believe ABD will provide transportation if you book your pre (or post) nights through them. If you book them on your own, you will need to arrange your own transportation..  We booked a post-night in Paris through ABD, and they will get us to the airport.


That is correct. 



TLSnell1981 said:


> I would love to do this trip!


You really should do it!    It's a fabulous trip!

Sayhello


----------



## guess1928

We are doing this trip this year .  Can anyone give me any tips?  we are also doing a post stay through ABD at Disneyland Paris.  If anyone has been there while on this trip, I would appreciate any tips or info you can give me.  Thanks


----------



## SingingMom

guess1928 said:
			
		

> We are doing this trip this year .  Can anyone give me any tips?  we are also doing a post stay through ABD at Disneyland Paris.  If anyone has been there while on this trip, I would appreciate any tips or info you can give me.  Thanks



Comfy shoes. Adapters for electrical outlets.  A nice outfit for the final dinner. A small tote to bring essentials for the mornings you need to leave your luggage early to go to your next hotel. 
And most importantly:  HAVE FUN !!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## old_faithful

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hdry

Hello, I'm new to the forum and wanted to know how to register for "roll call" for the May 20-27, 2013 ABD Tour/London and Paris.  My DH and I finally bit the bullet and are taking our dream trip.  We're arriving a day early (pre-night through ABD) and was hoping to "meet" other guests prior to departing on our trip.


----------



## sayhello

hdry said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum and wanted to know how to register for "roll call" for the May 20-27, 2013 ABD Tour/London and Paris.  My DH and I finally bit the bullet and are taking our dream trip.  We're arriving a day early (pre-night through ABD) and was hoping to "meet" other guests prior to departing on our trip.


I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post!  Welcome to the ABD Forum.    AZ Mom and her family are traveling on the same trip as you!  Hopefully she'll chime in here.  

It's a great trip.  You're going to love it!

Sayhello


----------



## AZ Mom

Hi, hdry! ABD does a great job and they take care of everything. This is our 3rd trip with them.  We're also going a day early and hope to see the British Museum the first day.  Get ready, you're going to have a blast--Disney guides are the best!  If you have any questions, SayHello did this trip last year (definitely read her wonderful trip report) and Singing Mom was there as well, so between all of us "old timers" we should be able to answer any questions you might have.  Welcome aboard and we'll see you soon!!


----------



## SingingMom

AZ Mom said:
			
		

> Hi, hdry! ABD does a great job and they take care of everything. This is our 3rd trip with them.  We're also going a day early and hope to see the British Museum the first day.  Get ready, you're going to have a blast--Disney guides are the best!  If you have any questions, SayHello did this trip last year (definitely read her wonderful trip report) and Singing Mom was there as well, so between all of us "old timers" we should be able to answer any questions you might have.  Welcome aboard and we'll see you soon!!



Absolutely! Ask away!  Lol   We had a wonderful time in May. We still keep in touch with a number of our fellow travelers. It was our first trip to Europe and we can't wait to pick another tour for this year!  London and Paris with Disney was magical!!  If I can answer any questions, let me know!  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

AZ Mom said:


> Hi, hdry! ABD does a great job and they take care of everything. This is our 3rd trip with them.  We're also going a day early and hope to see the British Museum the first day.  Get ready, you're going to have a blast--Disney guides are the best!  If you have any questions, SayHello did this trip last year (definitely read her wonderful trip report) and Singing Mom was there as well, so between all of us "old timers" we should be able to answer any questions you might have.  Welcome aboard and we'll see you soon!!





SingingMom said:


> Absolutely! Ask away!  Lol   We had a wonderful time in May. We still keep in touch with a number of our fellow travelers. It was our first trip to Europe and we can't wait to pick another tour for this year!  London and Paris with Disney was magical!!  If I can answer any questions, let me know!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Same here!    Ask away! 

Sayhello


----------



## TexasMouseFan

We are going on the 6/28/13 London and Paris trip.  We are now PIF and we are very excited!    We are starting to think about things we will need to pack.  Looking at some trip report pictures, it looks like we have to dress for dinner every night.  Is that correct?  How dressy do we need to plan for?   TIA


----------



## sayhello

TexasMouseFan said:


> We are going on the 6/28/13 London and Paris trip.  We are now PIF and we are very excited!    We are starting to think about things we will need to pack.  Looking at some trip report pictures, it looks like we have to dress for dinner every night.  Is that correct?  How dressy do we need to plan for?   TIA


I wouldn't say every night, although people were at least dressed "nicely".  I think it was a function of being in London & Paris more than a requirement.   I wouldn't plan anything less than business casual, except for dinner on your own.

The itinerary is a bit different now (we didn't go to Windsor and Stonehenge, so I can't comment on those).  I think most nights were "business casual" or "nice".  The only really fancy night was the farewell dinner at LaDuree.  I would say none of them were touring casual (T-shirts, shorts, etc) unless you chose to eat at a casual place during your on-your-own time.

Does that answer your question?  Let me know if you need more specifics.
It was also on the cool side most of the time we were there (it was September) so we didn't do much shorts wearing anyways.

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

TexasMouseFan said:


> We are going on the 6/28/13 London and Paris trip.  We are now PIF and we are very excited!    We are starting to think about things we will need to pack.  Looking at some trip report pictures, it looks like we have to dress for dinner every night.  Is that correct?  How dressy do we need to plan for?   TIA



We went in May last year. It was cool most days, I think we only wore shorts our day in Versailles. 

We dressed for dinner in business casual. DH wore khakis and button down shirts, DD and I wore simple dresses or nice slacks. We did wear a little more fancy for our finale dinner at Laudere.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## TexasMouseFan

Thank you!  I'm glad I asked. I don't know why it never crossed my mind...I was just focused on 'light clothes' (for packing).  We will be doing a Med cruise before the ABD.  I will just have to make sure our 'cruise casual' is more like business casual so I get double duty out of my packing.  . DISboards rock!


----------



## ucancallmetink

For anyone considering adding on a Disneyland Resort Paris stay at the close of your trip, heads up on a great sale!  The UK Expepdia site is offering 40% off DLP packages.  ABD quoted me $1749 for a two night stay at Hotel New York with tickets, but I was able to book on my own today for $1035 for the same thing.  The only thing is that I'll have to arrange my own transports, but that sounds pretty easy to do.  The DLH was right around $1800 for two nights/two people/tickets.  Just thought I'd share


----------



## oLora

mouthdoc said:


> We just booked the week before you AJMlovesRLM!  We'll arrive 5/31 thru 6/7, but booked another night to visit DLP.  We've never been to England, so we're really looking forward to the trip.  This will be our second ABD, did the Viva Italia Signature last year, our best family vacation ever.  We will arrive early on 5/31, so we will have a full day to explore.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I was thinking about the London eye, then a boat down the Thames to London Bridge, visit the Borough (sp?) market, etc.  Maybe have lunch in a gastropub some where?  For our free night, we want to catch a show.  Looking forward to meeting any fellow travelers.  Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


We are going on this trip also!  We, being three of us in our family == Lora (me), Mike (husband) and Nina (9 year old daughter).  We are flying in from Louisville, KY and arrive in London around 10:30 am on 5/31.  We booked one extra day at the end of the trip to enjoy Paris a little longer on our own.  Getting excited and taking advice on packing lightly whilst having everything we really need!


----------



## oLora

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to England & France (London/Paris) with ABD in 2012/2013.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the England & France Cities of Knights & Lights ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the England & France ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> May 20 - 27, 2013 - AZ Mom, DH, DS1 (20), and DS2 (18)
> - hdry and DH
> May 31 - Jun 7, 2013 - mouthdoc & family
> Jun 7 - 14, 2013 - DW, DH (one of these is AJMlovesRLM, I assume) & DS11
> - old_faithful, DH, DS(15) & DD(13)
> Jun 28 - Jul 5, 2013 - TexasMouseFan & ?
> Sep 20 - 27, 2013 - GSLand & DH
> - WorknFires (Cheryl) & DH (both 45), Dmom & Daunt (mid to late 60's)


May 31 - June 7 -- Family of 3 -- Lora & Mike & Nina (9 years).  Mike is celebrating a birthday the day we go to Windsor Castle, so hope we have a fun bunch on the trip!


----------



## oLora

SingingMom said:


> The tour is outside the fence, with a headphone taped tour. It was long bus ride from Fox Hills.
> No one is permitted in the inner circle unless it is the day of the Summer Solstice.  DH had a terrible sinus headache that morning, so I stayed with him at Fox Hills and DD18 went along to Stonehenge with the group. She was happy to say she has been there, but wasn't a major highlight of an otherwise fantastic trip. I think she had a better time on the long bus ride, joking with the guides. ;-)
> (Later that day, we went to Windsor, which was one of our favorite stops. Would have loved to have spent even more time in the castle and in the little village. So wonderful!)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


I'm trying to figure out some extra fun for this day of the tour since it's my husband's birthday.  I hope I can talk him out of the bus ride and tour of Stonehenge because it really doesn't sound that great.  Sounds like the later part of the day @Windsor will be the better part of the day.  Any ideas welcome!


----------



## oLora

Yes!  We will be on this tour also, if you are going 5/31-6/7!  We have my husband and myself and our daughter (9 years old).  We are flying into London from Louisville, KY.  Looks like you are coming from Ohio, so great!  Who is in your group?


----------



## SingingMom

oLora said:


> I'm trying to figure out some extra fun for this day of the tour since it's my husband's birthday.  I hope I can talk him out of the bus ride and tour of Stonehenge because it really doesn't sound that great.  Sounds like the later part of the day @Windsor will be the better part of the day.  Any ideas welcome!



Remember, this is just MY family's opinion... But as I said, DD and a number of the guests with her said it's nice to say they have seen Stonehenge,  but they would never go back.  
At this point in the trip, a morning to relax and enjoy the gorgeous grounds of Foxhills would be very welcome!  ;-)   

However, the afternoon in Windsor was one of the highlights of our trip!!  Loved it!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## oLora

joeyandangiesmom said:


> Thank you SingingMom for what you have posted...we are heading there in less than a week...EEEKKK!!!
> 
> Anybody else?
> 
> We have added on 4 nights at DLP them to Munich to spend a week with dear friends who we meet on a DCL Med cruise in 07!!!!


Yes!  We are going starting 5/31 also!  We are flying in from Louisville, KY, so not too far from you in Ohio.  We have 3 of us -- my husband and myself and our daughter (9 years old).  Who is in your group?


----------



## oLora

SingingMom said:


> We just returned from this trip May 14-21, 2012, so if anyone has any specific questions, I would be happy to answer them!


Is it advisable to get some foreign currency before leaving the states?


----------



## SingingMom

oLora said:


> Is it advisable to get some foreign currency before leaving the states?



Definitely helpful to have some. I went through AAA.  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## joeyandangiesmom

oLora said:


> I'm trying to figure out some extra fun for this day of the tour since it's my husband's birthday.  I hope I can talk him out of the bus ride and tour of Stonehenge because it really doesn't sound that great.  Sounds like the later part of the day @Windsor will be the better part of the day.  Any ideas welcome!



The morning we visited Stonehenge last summer was the WORST weather we came across...golf umbrellas from Fox Hills turned inside out, etc...BUT I will tell you.....my then 15 and 12 yo COMPLETED the ENTIRE Stonehenge tour via audio!  I was very proud of them!  It is not as exciting as other places in Europe, but my family enjoyed learning about the area.  In the afternoon we went to Windsor Palace and ahte weather, while gloomy, was not rainy and windy!

This was the ONLY bad weather day we had on our whole trip!

ENJOY!  We had the BEST group...fingers crossed you do to!


----------



## meajuly5

Easy to take the train to Windsor if you want to sound the morning there v. Stonehenge


----------



## oLora

meajuly5 said:


> Easy to take the train to Windsor if you want to sound the morning there v. Stonehenge



So you can go to Windsor ahead of the rest of the tour? Have already decided we will do our own thing rather than goofing to Stonehenge.


----------



## SingingMom

oLora said:


> So you can go to Windsor ahead of the rest of the tour? Have already decided we will do our own thing rather than goofing to Stonehenge.



Just remember if you go ahead to Windsor, you'd have to arrange your own transportation and I don't know how easy that is from Foxhills.  It is in the country, not in London.    We waited for the group (which included our daughter) to return from Stonehenge, all had lunch at Foxhills, and then we took the coach to Windsor. The ride was lovely and our local guide pointed out all the sights along way, as well as interesting facts outside the castle and grounds. You don't want to miss that f you've never been before. ;-)

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## oLora

SingingMom said:


> Just remember if you go ahead to Windsor, you'd have to arrange your own transportation and I don't know how easy that is from Foxhills.  It is in the country, not in London.    We waited for the group (which included our daughter) to return from Stonehenge, all had lunch at Foxhills, and then we took the coach to Windsor. The ride was lovely and our local guide pointed out all the sights along way, as well as interesting facts outside the castle and grounds. You don't want to miss that f you've never been before. ;-)
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Do we have to use the green backpacks that ABD mailed us?


----------



## Bobo912

oLora said:


> Do we have to use the green backpacks that ABD mailed us?



No.  You can use whatever you want.


----------



## oLora

SingingMom said:


> Definitely helpful to have some. I went through AAA.
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I ended up getting $$ through AAA, but then also found out that you can just use an ATM to trade out for foreign currency and not have to pay any fees. Getting everything packed now to leave tomorrow evening! 

We are arriving @12:15pm in London on Delta.  Anybody else on that flight?


----------



## SingingMom

oLora said:


> I ended up getting $$ through AAA, but then also found out that you can just use an ATM to trade out for foreign currency and not have to pay any fees. Getting everything packed now to leave tomorrow evening!
> 
> We are arriving @12:15pm in London on Delta.  Anybody else on that flight?



Have a safe flight and a wonderful trip!!  Let us know who your guides are!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## oLora

Do we need to pack an iron or do they have these in our hotel rooms?


----------



## SingingMom

oLora said:


> Do we need to pack an iron or do they have these in our hotel rooms?



We had irons in our rooms.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AZ Mom

Hi, all.  We just got back from the 5/20 K&L trip.  Had a phenomenal time!  There were 21 of us (including HDry!) and we had two great guides - Adam and Caroline!  Rather than a full-blown TR, just a few comments/highlights:

1) Landmark London is a fabulous hotel.  Service was top-notch and the rooms were huge and well-appointed.  Ate at two great places very close by:  The Potting Shed (just around the corner, but a bit hard to find) and Seashell of Lisson Grove.  Both worth a visit for meals on your own.  Great food, service, and reasonable (really) prices.

2) Wear layers.  We had very cold, rainy weather most days.  Some places were very warm inside, so you'll want to be able to add and remove layers as needed.

3) As many have said, comfy shoes are a must!  There is tons of walking and a fair amount on cobblestone.  Dress was very casual in both cities and plenty of tourists and locals wear sneakers.  Go for comfort!

4)  Foxhills is a nice retreat outside of town.  Not sure if all tours will do this, but the Stonehenge trip in the a.m. was optional (we did go and were glad) and then we returned to Foxhills for lunch.  That afternoon, we headed out to Windsor Castle, which was really one of the highlights.  

5) The hotel in Paris is centrally located near the Arch de Triomphe and the Champs Elysse.  It is a beautiful hotel, but can get busy with lots of other tour groups.  There's a lovely park nearby (Parc Monceau), where you can stroll, people watch, and relax just like the Parisians!

6) We ate at a couple of great places in Paris, too.  Both Visconti and Del Papa (Italian/Pizza) were fairly close to the hotel and a welcome change from French food (especially for our teenager).  We also ate at a cute little crepe place right around the corner from Notre Dame.  Paul is a local chain with sandwiches, pastries, etc.  This is a good place to go if you want just a light lunch and/or a tart!

7)  The final dinner at Lauduree was magnifique!  The food was wonderful and the atmosphere provided a fitting end to our all-to-brief visit to London and Paris!

8)  We knew very little French, but greeting staff at restaurants and shops with a "bonjour" and leaving with an "au revoir" went a long way toward ensuring friendly, warm service.  We were pleasantly surprised to feel so welcomed and appreciated everywhere we went

9) Relax, enjoy, and soak it in!  It will go more quickly than you can imagine and you'll want to make sure you take full advantages of the opportunities that await you.

10)  I can't say enough good things about our guides, Adam and Caroline.  They had boundless energy and enthusiasm and seamlessly guided us through last-minute royal ceremonies, traffic pile-ups, and demonstrations.  I hope you're fortunate enough to have one or both of them on your trip.  

11) Finally, I want to acknowledge our fabulous co-adventurers.  What a great group of people!  It really helped to make our experience even more special!

If you have any questions, let me know.  Hope this helps those with upcoming trips!


----------



## SingingMom

AZ Mom said:


> Hi, all.  We just got back from the 5/20 K&L trip.  Had a phenomenal time!  There were 21 of us (including HDry!) and we had two great guides - Adam and Caroline!  Rather than a full-blown TR, just a few comments/highlights:
> 
> 1) Landmark London is a fabulous hotel.  Service was top-notch and the rooms were huge and well-appointed.  Ate at two great places very close by:  The Potting Shed (just around the corner, but a bit hard to find) and Seashell of Lisson Grove.  Both worth a visit for meals on your own.  Great food, service, and reasonable (really) prices.
> 
> 2) Wear layers.  We had very cold, rainy weather most days.  Some places were very warm inside, so you'll want to be able to add and remove layers as needed.
> 
> 3) As many have said, comfy shoes are a must!  There is tons of walking and a fair amount on cobblestone.  Dress was very casual in both cities and plenty of tourists and locals wear sneakers.  Go for comfort!
> 
> 4)  Foxhills is a nice retreat outside of town.  Not sure if all tours will do this, but the Stonehenge trip in the a.m. was optional (we did go and were glad) and then we returned to Foxhills for lunch.  That afternoon, we headed out to Windsor Castle, which was really one of the highlights.
> 
> 5) The hotel in Paris is centrally located near the Arch de Triomphe and the Champs Elysse.  It is a beautiful hotel, but can get busy with lots of other tour groups.  There's a lovely park nearby (Parc Monceau), where you can stroll, people watch, and relax just like the Parisians!
> 
> 6) We ate at a couple of great places in Paris, too.  Both Visconti and Del Papa (Italian/Pizza) were fairly close to the hotel and a welcome change from French food (especially for our teenager).  We also ate at a cute little crepe place right around the corner from Notre Dame.  Paul is a local chain with sandwiches, pastries, etc.  This is a good place to go if you want just a light lunch and/or a tart!
> 
> 7)  The final dinner at Lauduree was magnifique!  The food was wonderful and the atmosphere provided a fitting end to our all-to-brief visit to London and Paris!
> 
> 8)  We knew very little French, but greeting staff at restaurants and shops with a "bonjour" and leaving with an "au revoir" went a long way toward ensuring friendly, warm service.  We were pleasantly surprised to feel so welcomed and appreciated everywhere we went
> 
> 9) Relax, enjoy, and soak it in!  It will go more quickly than you can imagine and you'll want to make sure you take full advantages of the opportunities that await you.
> 
> 10)  I can't say enough good things about our guides, Adam and Caroline.  They had boundless energy and enthusiasm and seamlessly guided us through last-minute royal ceremonies, traffic pile-ups, and demonstrations.  I hope you're fortunate enough to have one or both of them on your trip.
> 
> 11) Finally, I want to acknowledge our fabulous co-adventurers.  What a great group of people!  It really helped to make our experience even more special!
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know.  Hope this helps those with upcoming trips!



So happy you had a great trip!  We had Frankie & Francesc last May and adored them. We know of Adam & Caroline - I don't think there is a bad guide in all of ABD. LOLOLOL

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## calypso726

Hi everyone!  We are booked for this adventure on the adult trip for September 19, 2014. It is me, my DH Wally (W@LL-E), and my mom and dad. This will be our second ABD. Our first takes place this August for the Scotland Brave Adventure. Looking forward to trip reports and feedback from those who are traveling before we are.


----------



## SingingMom

calypso726 said:


> Hi everyone!  We are booked for this adventure on the adult trip for September 19, 2014. It is me, my DH Wally (W@LL-E), and my mom and dad. This will be our second ABD. Our first takes place this August for the Scotland Brave Adventure. Looking forward to trip reports and feedback from those who are traveling before we are.



Have you ever been to London or Paris before?  We had never been to Europe and this trip was better than we could ever imagine!!
My only regret is it was so busy!  Lol. We needed another day or so in the middle to catch our breath, or see more!!!  LOLOLOL 

Favorite London moments :
Walking tour of London, Westminster Abbey, changing of the guard, lunch & shopping at Harrods, Les Miserables on the West End (on our own)
Cathedral of St Paul (Mary Poppins "Feed the Birds") Kensington Palace (on our own), WINDSOR CASTLE!!! (Most favorite!)

Favorite Paris moments:
Versailles, biking and losing my pedal along Versailles gardens ;-) , the Louvre, Champs Élysées, dinner at George V (on our own), champagne and the BREAD!


Nice but not our favorites:
Stonehenge (DD went with group, I stayed back with DH who wasn't feeling well that morning), Tower of London (very interesting, especially the guided tour & Crown Jewels, but a little too much on your own time)... Effiel Tour breathtaking, but so very crowded on the top.  Would like to see again, but no need for me to go to the top ever again. ;-).  

Surprising reactions for me:
  I wasn't as impressed with the inside of Cathedral de Notre Dame. It was gorgeous, but honestly, so similar to Saint Patrick's Cathedral in NYC (which was modeled after Notre Dame) where I have been many times.  Also, the Mona Lisa was so much smaller than I anticipated.  Our guide did pull DD19 aside to warn her.  Lol

I didn't love the hotel in Paris.  It was a typical Hilton any place in the world.  Opposite was our reaction to Chancery Court in London.  That was beautiful and the staff was so British and charming!  

Missed opportunities because there is only "so much time" (but a reason to return!!!!  Lol):
London Eye   - we didn't get to do this because we shopped in Harrods for a bit, had Afternoon Tea at Chancery Court, and went to the theatre on our "on time".  When we first arrived we went to Kensington Palace, which was SO worth it!  We'll get to the Eye some day!

Paris: didn't get a boat ride down the Seine.    Guides gave us tickets for it to do on your own, but we took that bit of time to pack for our departure the next morning right after breakfast. Although we were disappointed to miss that chance, packing gave us the freedom to stay up late and visit with our fellow passengers after our finale dinner.  We had drinks in the lobby and all exchanged addresses and phone numbers. I am so glad we didn't have packing hanging over our heads that last night. 


Most favorite thing we took away from this trip:
The wonderful friendships we made!  We have visited two of our group and two others have visited us a number of times already!  We keep in touch with others through Facebook and email.  

Germany's "Once Upon a Fairytale" is next, in July!!!


Hope this wasn't too long!  You asked for "feedback"!   ;-). LOLOLOL

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## calypso726

SingingMom said:


> Have you ever been to London or Paris before?  We had never been to Europe and this trip was better than we could ever imagine!!
> My only regret is it was so busy!  Lol. We needed another day or so in the middle to catch our breath, or see more!!!  LOLOLOL
> 
> Favorite London moments :
> Walking tour of London, Westminster Abbey, changing of the guard, lunch & shopping at Harrods, Les Miserables on the West End (on our own)
> Cathedral of St Paul (Mary Poppins "Feed the Birds") Kensington Palace (on our own), WINDSOR CASTLE!!! (Most favorite!)
> 
> Favorite Paris moments:
> Versailles, biking and losing my pedal along Versailles gardens ;-) , the Louvre, Champs Élysées, dinner at George V (on our own), champagne and the BREAD!
> 
> 
> Nice but not our favorites:
> Stonehenge (DD went with group, I stayed back with DH who wasn't feeling well that morning), Tower of London (very interesting, especially the guided tour & Crown Jewels, but a little too much on your own time)... Effiel Tour breathtaking, but so very crowded on the top.  Would like to see again, but no need for me to go to the top ever again. ;-).
> 
> Surprising reactions for me:
> I wasn't as impressed with the inside of Cathedral de Notre Dame. It was gorgeous, but honestly, so similar to Saint Patrick's Cathedral in NYC (which was modeled after Notre Dame) where I have been many times.  Also, the Mona Lisa was so much smaller than I anticipated.  Our guide did pull DD19 aside to warn her.  Lol
> 
> I didn't love the hotel in Paris.  It was a typical Hilton any place in the world.  Opposite was our reaction to Chancery Court in London.  That was beautiful and the staff was so British and charming!
> 
> Missed opportunities because there is only "so much time" (but a reason to return!!!!  Lol):
> London Eye   - we didn't get to do this because we shopped in Harrods for a bit, had Afternoon Tea at Chancery Court, and went to the theatre on our "on time".  When we first arrived we went to Kensington Palace, which was SO worth it!  We'll get to the Eye some day!
> 
> Paris: didn't get a boat ride down the Seine.    Guides gave us tickets for it to do on your own, but we took that bit of time to pack for our departure the next morning right after breakfast. Although we were disappointed to miss that chance, packing gave us the freedom to stay up late and visit with our fellow passengers after our finale dinner.  We had drinks in the lobby and all exchanged addresses and phone numbers. I am so glad we didn't have packing hanging over our heads that last night.
> 
> 
> Most favorite thing we took away from this trip:
> The wonderful friendships we made!  We have visited two of our group and two others have visited us a number of times already!  We keep in touch with others through Facebook and email.
> 
> Germany's "Once Upon a Fairytale" is next, in July!!!
> 
> 
> Hope this wasn't too long!  You asked for "feedback"!   ;-). LOLOLOL
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thank you for the feedback SingingMom!
DH and I have been to London but it was over 10 years ago. We have done much of what is on the itinerary but it has been so long we don't mind doing it again. Besides, it will be exciting to see it through my parents' eyes this time around since the y have never been to Europe  We've never been to Stonehenge and I am really looking forward to that part.  None of us have been to Paris, so we are excited about visiting for the first time. 

We are planning to arrive a few days early into Inverness, Scotland for a day tour then head to London before the ABD tour starts. We are also planning to stay a couple of days extra in Paris to visit the Disney parks there.

I would love to squeeze in a show at West End and a Harry Potter tour somewhere along the way  

Question: Did you bring electronic adapters? If so what type would you suggest? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tufbuf

England uses a different type of electric plug. It's the three-prong one. Once you go to Paris, they use the standard European two-prong round plug. If your electronic system runs from 110-220V, you don't need an adapter. Most electronics are set up that way (laptops, iPad/iPhone chargers, camera battery chargers, etc.) so you can use the chargers for those. The two things I found that are strictly 110V are electronic toothbrushes and the standard Nintendo DS chargers (which we got a travel version of).


----------



## SingingMom

calypso726 said:


> Thank you for the feedback SingingMom!
> DH and I have been to London but it was over 10 years ago. We have done much of what is on the itinerary but it has been so long we don't mind doing it again. Besides, it will be exciting to see it through my parents' eyes this time around since the y have never been to Europe  We've never been to Stonehenge and I am really looking forward to that part.  None of us have been to Paris, so we are excited about visiting for the first time.
> 
> We are planning to arrive a few days early into Inverness, Scotland for a day tour then head to London before the ABD tour starts. We are also planning to stay a couple of days extra in Paris to visit the Disney parks there.
> 
> I would love to squeeze in a show at West End and a Harry Potter tour somewhere along the way
> 
> Question: Did you bring electronic adapters? If so what type would you suggest? Thanks a bunch!



My adapter set came from Brookstone. It had numerous country adapters. Just in case. Lol

Needed it for Foxhills.  Don't remember if we used it in Paris.  Only charged phones, camera , and notebook. Didn't bring anything else electronic.  

I highly recommend a show on the West End. DD is a theatre major, so it was must!  She is actually getting ready to move there for the fall semester! Smack in the middle of the West End!


----------



## calypso726

tufbuf said:


> England uses a different type of electric plug. It's the three-prong one. Once you go to Paris, they use the standard European two-prong round plug. If your electronic system runs from 110-220V, you don't need an adapter. Most electronics are set up that way (laptops, iPad/iPhone chargers, camera battery chargers, etc.) so you can use the chargers for those. The two things I found that are strictly 110V are electronic toothbrushes and the standard Nintendo DS chargers (which we got a travel version of).



Thank you! Not bringing any games but we all have Sonicare toothbrushes.



SingingMom said:


> My adapter set came from Brookstone. It had numerous country adapters. Just in case. Lol
> 
> Needed it for Foxhills.  Don't remember if we used it in Paris.  Only charged phones, camera , and notebook. Didn't bring anything else electronic.
> 
> I highly recommend a show on the West End. DD is a theatre major, so it was must!  She is actually getting ready to move there for the fall semester! Smack in the middle of the West End!



Thank you! I will check out Brookstone. We will need to charge phones, iPad, camera and Kindle. Oh that must be so exciting! Now, you have the perfect reason to visit London often


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> Thank you! Not bringing any games but we all have Sonicare toothbrushes.
> 
> Thank you! I will check out Brookstone. We will need to charge phones, iPad, camera and Kindle. Oh that must be so exciting! Now, you have the perfect reason to visit London often


I highly recommend buying one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UHYDYO/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1






You get multiple outlets but only need one adapter.  Helps with charging multiple electronics at the same time.  But it's nicely compact.  I found a lot of the rooms did not have multiple outlets.

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> I highly recommend buying one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UHYDYO/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get multiple outlets but only need one adapter.  Helps with charging multiple electronics at the same time.  But it's nicely compact.  I found a lot of the rooms did not have multiple outlets.
> 
> Sayhello



Definitely getting one of those! Thank you!!!


----------



## imajinable

I've been looking into maybe doing this trip solo. Ive never been on a trip by myself and i figured the safest way to travel alone would be to travel w a grp..lol But im a lil nervous about it all. Im a lil shy and tend to not speak to anyone unless they speak to me. Either way...i was wondering if anyone might have advice on doin this trip solo. Would it be better to book the adult only trip? or does it matter?


----------



## SingingMom

imajinable said:


> I've been looking into maybe doing this trip solo. Ive never been on a trip by myself and i figured the safest way to travel alone would be to travel w a grp..lol But im a lil nervous about it all. Im a lil shy and tend to not speak to anyone unless they speak to me. Either way...i was wondering if anyone might have advice on doin this trip solo. Would it be better to book the adult only trip? or does it matter?



This is a perfect trip to go solo!  Everything is planned for you. The guides will make you feel comfortable. The group ends up feeling like a family. I don't think it matters adult only or not. We had more children on our 2nd adb than out first. They tend to group together. It was fun to see some of the sights through their eyes too.


----------



## sayhello

imajinable said:


> I've been looking into maybe doing this trip solo. Ive never been on a trip by myself and i figured the safest way to travel alone would be to travel w a grp..lol But im a lil nervous about it all. Im a lil shy and tend to not speak to anyone unless they speak to me. Either way...i was wondering if anyone might have advice on doin this trip solo. Would it be better to book the adult only trip? or does it matter?


I took this trip Solo, Adults Only, 2 years ago.  Absolutely fabulous!  ABD is a wonderful way to do a trip as a solo (I've done 5 of them solo, and am planning #6!)  The Adventure Guides are great at making sure that everyone is included, and the group ends up feeling like a family, so there's always people to hang with when you want to, but also on-your-own time if you want that.  Personally, I prefer the Adults Only trips, but the one non-Adults-Only trip I took was still great.   I think you'll do fine either way!

Sayhello


----------



## Haute Okole

My hubby, I and my 11 & 8 year old daughters  just returned from our first ABD in London & Paris.  This was my kids' first trip overseas, our first organized tour and I can say without reservation that Disney delivered beyond our expectations.  I, personally, have been to London and Paris numerous times, but going with Disney pushed my enjoyment of theses two cities to a new level.  The local guides were extremely knowledgable and entertaining.   Our ABD guides Laura and Andy were professional, courteous, funny, FUN.   We want to do all of our tours with them, no matter where we go!  Truly, a great and unforgettàble vacation.  Last but not least, the families on the tour with us were also so much fun.  I would tour with them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## SingingMom

Haute Okole said:


> My hubby, I and my 11 & 8 year old daughters  just returned from our first ABD in London & Paris.  This was my kids' first trip overseas, our first organized tour and I can say without reservation that Disney delivered beyond our expectations.  I, personally, have been to London and Paris numerous times, but going with Disney pushed my enjoyment of theses two cities to a new level.  The local guides were extremely knowledgable and entertaining.   Our ABD guides Laura and Andy were professional, courteous, funny, FUN.   We want to do all of our tours with them, no matter where we go!  Truly, a great and unforgettàble vacation.  Last but not least, the families on the tour with us were also so much fun.  I would tour with them again in a heartbeat.



So happy you enjoyed traveling with Laura!  She was in training on our trip and we had a blast with her!  We have kept in touch and loved her Wild Africa Trek in AK!  What a great personality, sense of humor, and wonderful photographer!!  We love our Laura!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

Haute Okole said:


> My hubby, I and my 11 & 8 year old daughters  just returned from our first ABD in London & Paris.  This was my kids' first trip overseas, our first organized tour and I can say without reservation that Disney delivered beyond our expectations.  I, personally, have been to London and Paris numerous times, but going with Disney pushed my enjoyment of theses two cities to a new level.  The local guides were extremely knowledgable and entertaining.   Our ABD guides Laura and Andy were professional, courteous, funny, FUN.   We want to do all of our tours with them, no matter where we go!  Truly, a great and unforgettàble vacation.  Last but not least, the families on the tour with us were also so much fun.  I would tour with them again in a heartbeat.


Glad you had such a great time!  Beware!  ABD's are highly addictive!  

Sayhello


----------



## acndis

We just booked for Christmas 2014. It will be me, DH, DS (7), and my dad.  We can't wait!


----------



## sayhello

acndis said:


> We just booked for Christmas 2014. It will be me, DH, DS (7), and my dad.  We can't wait!


I didn't realize they had a Christmas time trip going!  Very cool.  It's a wonderful trip!  I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post.

Sayhello


----------



## acndis

Yes, the trip is 12/26/14 to 1/2/15. We just got back from a Winter Wonderland and this is a great time to travel for us!  Looking forward to doing it again next year!


----------



## SingingMom

acndis said:


> Yes, the trip is 12/26/14 to 1/2/15. We just got back from a Winter Wonderland and this is a great time to travel for us!  Looking forward to doing it again next year!



Did you have Laura as a guide?   

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## acndis

No, we had Hanneke and Whitney. Both were fantastic!  We did see Laura and Dean at Flagg Ranch when our groups overlapped. I think they got pretty amazing guides for this trip!


----------



## Phil1019

Question for anyone that has eaten at the Eiffel Tower. Would you rec. 58 Eiffel Tower or Le Jules Verne? I read online that one couple paid $387.00 for lunch at Le Jules Verne!


----------



## sayhello

Phil1019 said:


> Question for anyone that has eaten at the Eiffel Tower. Would you rec. 58 Eiffel Tower or Le Jules Verne? I read online that one couple paid $387.00 for lunch at Le Jules Verne!


We had lunch at 58 Eiffel Tower (actually, 58 Tour Eiffel  ), but it was included in the ABD, so I'm not sure what the cost was.  The food was very good.  Not fabulous, but it was good.  They were surprisingly stingy with the coffee, but that's the only complaint I heard.

The view is really nice from up there, too.

Sayhello


----------



## Phil1019

Thank you for the info. I am definietly going to book dinner at 58 Tour Eiffel. Le Jules Verne is just a little to pricey for my wallet.


----------



## RSM

We had dinner at the Jules Verne a few years ago.  It was 3 of us (2 adults and an 8 y/o).  No doubt, it is very pricey.  Our bill was about $800.  This included 2 champagne cocktails, 2 appetizers, 3 entree's (no kids menu), 3 deserts, and a bottle of wine (one of the lower priced selections).  The food ranged from good to very good, but you are definitely paying for the experience.  Eating at the Jules Verne had some personal significance for us, so it was one of those bucket list items for us.  Again, the food was good, with some things very good.  Would we do it again?  Probably not.  You can absolutely find better meals at a more reasonable cost elsewhere in Paris.  But, we are glad we did it one time.


----------



## meajuly5

Phil1019 said:


> Thank you for the info. I am definietly going to book dinner at 58 Tour Eiffel. Le Jules Verne is just a little to pricey for my wallet.


What is the menus at 58 tower Eiffel? Suitable for  kids?


----------



## Phil1019

To look at the menu you can go on their web site directly. There are separate prices for adults and children up to age 12 yrs. For two adults at 0630 pm seating the cost is approx. $217 US dollars.I think that lunch is much cheaper.You can also make reservations on their web site, but you must prepay. Dinner menu is a set menu with choice of 3 different appetizers, entreee and dessert.


----------



## JRM815

We (my wife, 15-y/o twins, and I) just signed up for the July 25-Aug 1 K & L trip.  This will be our 3rd ABD adventure, but the first one outside of the US.

My wife really wants to see a show at the West End.  Any suggestions on getting tickets?  Would the concierge at the hotel be of any help?


----------



## sayhello

JRM815 said:


> We (my wife, 15-y/o twins, and I) just signed up for the July 25-Aug 1 K & L trip.  This will be our 3rd ABD adventure, but the first one outside of the US.
> 
> My wife really wants to see a show at the West End.  Any suggestions on getting tickets?  Would the concierge at the hotel be of any help?


I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post.

I didn't book any theater tickets on my K & L trip, as The Lion King was still included in the trip at the time.  So I can't speak to that.  But in general, I would think if you don't care what you see, the concierge may well be able to help you get tickets to a show once you're there.  But I don't know that I'd count on getting tickets to a specific show that way.  But hopefully, someone who actually booked tickets that way will speak up.  You might want to check with SingingMom.  I know she's a frequent theater attendee, and I do believe she bought theater tickets when they did their K & L trip.

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

JRM815 said:


> We (my wife, 15-y/o twins, and I) just signed up for the July 25-Aug 1 K & L trip.  This will be our 3rd ABD adventure, but the first one outside of the US.  My wife really wants to see a show at the West End.  Any suggestions on getting tickets?  Would the concierge at the hotel be of any help?




There is a TKTS booth in Leister Square area with same day ticket availability. Some tickets are discounted, others are best available seats, but not necessarily at a discount. You can check with the hotel's concierge, but your best bet is to check the TKTS booth or directly at the Theatre's box office. The difficulty with going to the box office is that the "West End" really isn't like Broadway in NYC, where the Theatre District is more or less in the same area, with Times Square as your center. London's Theatre's area is spread throughout the city. 

We went to see Les Miserables at the Queen Theatre.  We purchased the tickets at the TKT Booth, but not at any real discount. We purchased them after our group lunch at Harrods, then took a cab from the hotel  to the theatre.  We walked back to the hotel after the show, but that's when ABD stayed at Chancery Court. Not sure the proximity to the Landmark.    Good luck & enjoy!!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## calypso726

Today I booked our hotel reservation for our post stay at the Disneyland Hotel in Paris. It's starting to feel a little more real even though September still seems so far away.


----------



## SingingMom

calypso726 said:


> Today I booked our hotel reservation for our post stay at the Disneyland Hotel in Paris. It's starting to feel a little more real even though September still seems so far away.



That hotel is beautiful!  I visited DD20 in October during her semester in London & we took a "mother/daughter" trip to DLP, staying at the Disneyland Hotel for two nights.  Convenient doesn't begin to describe how great it was to be in such close proximity to everything.  How long are you staying?  We did three days, two nights, and saw everything. Have dinner at Walt's Restaurant on Main Street if you can. Beautiful setting and great food. 

We had a very nice time and are happy we went,  but it doesn't compare with WDW, in our opinion.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## calypso726

SingingMom said:


> That hotel is beautiful!  I visited DD20 in October during her semester in London & we took a "mother/daughter" trip to DLP, staying at the Disneyland Hotel for two nights.  Convenient doesn't begin to describe how great it was to be in such close proximity to everything.  How long are you staying?  We did three days, two nights, and saw everything. Have dinner at Walt's Restaurant on Main Street if you can. Beautiful setting and great food.
> 
> We had a very nice time and are happy we went,  but it doesn't compare with WDW, in our opinion.
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



From everything I have read so far, I am prepared to not have my expectations the way I do with WDW. We are also staying two nights. Thanks for the suggestion on where to eat on property. What are the room sizes like compared to WDW resort rooms? I am not sure if we will be ok with 4 adults in one room for the 2 nights or will it be too cramped? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> From everything I have read so far, I am prepared to not have my expectations the way I do with WDW. We are also staying two nights. Thanks for the suggestion on where to eat on property. What are the room sizes like compared to WDW resort rooms? I am not sure if we will be ok with 4 adults in one room for the 2 nights or will it be too cramped? Thanks in advance.


I had a room at the Disneyland Hotel with only one bed, so I can't speak to how big a double room would be, but my room was quite large.  Not "typical" European.  And SingingMom is right.  The convenience is phenomenal!

I'll post some photos when I get home.

Be SURE you do Crush's Coaster at the Studios.  One of the BEST, most original coasters I've ever done!  Loved it!  And their building for Pirates is amazing.  Studios is a bit underwhelming, but their Magic Kingdom is much more like Disneyland than than WDW.  There's a lot to like about it.  THE most gorgeous castle I've seen so far.

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

I was in Paris last October and had a great time.  I was vacationing with friends in Paris who were not into Disney as I, so I took the train down to DLP just for the day.  Had a wonderful time.  I agree DLP is probably the most beautiful of the Magic Kingdoms.  1 day was enough for me to see everything on my list, but 2 days would be ideal to go at a slower/less commando pace and also to become more familiar with the park.  I spent a couple of hours in the studios mainly to do crush's coaster.  Studios frankly was a huge disappointment - kind of shocking that it was built by Disney.  Wasn't there an usual backstory as to why Disney built it?  I seem to remember Disney was required by its contract to build a 2nd park within a certain amount of time and this was what came of that?  I could be completely wrong.  Get a reservations at Walt's.  They were booked up when I tried.  It's a beautiful park and I'd love to go back one day.


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> I had a room at the Disneyland Hotel with only one bed, so I can't speak to how big a double room would be, but my room was quite large.  Not "typical" European.  And SingingMom is right.  The convenience is phenomenal!
> 
> I'll post some photos when I get home.
> 
> Be SURE you do Crush's Coaster at the Studios.  One of the BEST, most original coasters I've ever done!  Loved it!  And their building for Pirates is amazing.  Studios is a bit underwhelming, but their Magic Kingdom is much more like Disneyland than than WDW.  There's a lot to like about it.  THE most gorgeous castle I've seen so far.
> 
> Sayhello



I chose this resort due to the location. Convenience is exactly what I am looking for. We booked it using DVC points and they were nearly double the number of points as the other resorts  This is why I am hoping one room for 4 adults will be ok. The location convinced me to do it despite the number of points required. Looking forward to seeing the pictures and thank you for sharing! I will put Crush Coaster and Pirates down as a "must do" things in addition to Walt's Restaurant.


----------



## calypso726

Cousin Orville said:


> I was in Paris last October and had a great time.  I was vacationing with friends in Paris who were not into Disney as I, so I took the train down to DLP just for the day.  Had a wonderful time.  I agree DLP is probably the most beautiful of the Magic Kingdoms.  1 day was enough for me to see everything on my list, but 2 days would be ideal to go at a slower/less commando pace and also to become more familiar with the park.  I spent a couple of hours in the studios mainly to do crush's coaster.  Studios frankly was a huge disappointment - kind of shocking that it was built by Disney.  Wasn't there an usual backstory as to why Disney built it?  I seem to remember Disney was required by its contract to build a 2nd park within a certain amount of time and this was what came of that?  I could be completely wrong.  Get a reservations at Walt's.  They were booked up when I tried.  It's a beautiful park and I'd love to go back one day.



Thank you for sharing. Besides Crush's a Coaster were there any attractions that you would say must not be missed? I will make sure to make reservations for Walt's. Any other "must eat there" places on property or nearby?


----------



## SingingMom

calypso726 said:


> From everything I have read so far, I am prepared to not have my expectations the way I do with WDW. We are also staying two nights. Thanks for the suggestion on where to eat on property. What are the room sizes like compared to WDW resort rooms? I am not sure if we will be ok with 4 adults in one room for the 2 nights or will it be too cramped? Thanks in advance.



Our double room was huge!  We could gave had a party. ;-). Two large beds that I think were queen, a nice size table and chairs, high ceilings, and we were on the first floor with a terrace!  Lovely.  The lobby area is beautiful, as is the bar. Very "Grand Floridian" style. 

Food options in the hotel were lacking. No spot  to get just a little something, except the bar, which had very little choices. We were disappointed in that. Our package was two nights stay, 3 day park hopper, and breakfast each day.  On our third day, We left our luggage at the bell stand, did more of the parks, ate at 3pm at Walt's and still had a leisurely time to walk to the Eurostar to get back to London.

Crush's Coaster was fun. Most rides we found were a bit more intense than WDW- Space Mountain and Indian Jones both do an upside down loop or two, and things seemed "faster". Lol. The castle is breathtaking - do not miss walking inside and down to the dungeon.  No Photopass photographers, which was too bad, since this was just a trip with new and DD20.

Downtown Disney is a few steps away - lots of dining options. We unfortunately didn't turn the corner and missed the rest of the restaurants! Oops.  Ate at Planet Hollywood (skip that one! Too crowded too loud!) but afterward found King Ludwig's, which would have been a nice reminder of our Germany ABD!  There was a nice steakhouse, and a few more good options. 

Ok - here's our "observations" - we found the CMs to be nothing like the ones in WDW we are used to.  Hard to find, and not very helpful.  We were disappointed.  Also - no character attendants, so people push, shove, and rush at the characters. It was very alarming. 

Disneyland Hotel was beautiful, Walt's Restaurant was one of our best memories of the entire trip, and we LOVED Dreams firework show!! 
We were very happy we had the opportunity to experience DLP, but we wouldn't return unless we were right in the area again.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Cousin Orville

calypso726 said:


> Thank you for sharing. Besides Crush's a Coaster were there any attractions that you would say must not be missed? I will make sure to make reservations for Walt's. Any other "must eat there" places on property or nearby?



I loved Space Mt, BTM, and Haunted Mansion.  Many of the fantasyland attractions were similar to DL and WDW version but with a subtle difference.  Most of all I just l loved walking around and taking in the atmosphere.  Besides the Studios, the only thing I was a little disappointed in was I could not find any cool logo shirts to buy.  They had a couple of things, but nothing great.  I did buy a couple of neat pins.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> I chose this resort due to the location. Convenience is exactly what I am looking for. We booked it using DVC points and they were nearly double the number of points as the other resorts  This is why I am hoping one room for 4 adults will be ok. The location convinced me to do it despite the number of points required. Looking forward to seeing the pictures and thank you for sharing! I will put Crush Coaster and Pirates down as a "must do" things in addition to Walt's Restaurant.


Here's some shots of the room.  As you can see, it's really quite spacious!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

Cousin Orville said:


> I loved Space Mt, BTM, and Haunted Mansion.  Many of the fantasyland attractions were similar to DL and WDW version but with a subtle difference.  Most of all I just l loved walking around and taking in the atmosphere.  Besides the Studios, the only thing I was a little disappointed in was I could not find any cool logo shirts to buy.  They had a couple of things, but nothing great.  I did buy a couple of neat pins.



Good to know. Thank you 



sayhello said:


> Here's some shots of the room.  As you can see, it's really quite spacious!
> 
> Sayhello



Thank you SO much for posting pics. I seems like we will be fine with the 4 of us for 2 nights. It does seem to have a Grand Floridian feel to it.


----------



## meajuly5

JRM815 said:


> We (my wife, 15-y/o twins, and I) just signed up for the July 25-Aug 1 K & L trip.  This will be our 3rd ABD adventure, but the first one outside of the US.  My wife really wants to see a show at the West End.  Any suggestions on getting tickets?  Would the concierge at the hotel be of any help?


Www.seetickets.com
You can get tickets to just about anything, wise range if seating and very little fees over ticket price. They are highly recommended by various travel organizations.


----------



## sayhello

meajuly5 said:


> Www.seetickets.com
> You can get tickets to just about anything, wise range if seating and very little fees over ticket price. They are highly recommended by various travel organizations.


Ooo!  Thanks!  I might check out a show during my pre-days in London.  But it's weird, I'm not getting to select a seat for "Matilda".  Are the theaters general seating within category?  Or do I just get whatever seat they think is best?  Not sure I like that...

Guess I need to contact the theater.

Sayhello


----------



## meajuly5

sayhello said:


> Ooo!  Thanks!  I might check out a show during my pre-days in London.  But it's weird, I'm not getting to select a seat for "Matilda".  Are the theaters general seating within category?  Or do I just get whatever seat they think is best?  Not sure I like that...  Guess I need to contact the theater.  Sayhello


hmmm. I am not sure. I picked my seats through see tickets. To Mathilda. Show was excellent. Cast was phenomenal. Very very well done. I had no problems picking up tix at will call. Try again, maybe it was a glitch.


----------



## meajuly5

meajuly5 said:


> hmmm. I am not sure. I picked my seats through see tickets. To Mathilda. Show was excellent. Cast was phenomenal. Very very well done. I had no problems picking up tix at will call. Try again, maybe it was a glitch.


the tickets we got where first row mezz... I think caled dress circle. They may pop up as best avail but I defin had the choice before purchase


----------



## bcvlover

Thinking of going next summer....


----------



## sayhello

meajuly5 said:


> hmmm. I am not sure. I picked my seats through see tickets. To Mathilda. Show was excellent. Cast was phenomenal. Very very well done. I had no problems picking up tix at will call. Try again, maybe it was a glitch.





meajuly5 said:


> the tickets we got where first row mezz... I think caled dress circle. They may pop up as best avail but I defin had the choice before purchase


Thanks!  I'll check again.  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

bcvlover said:


> Thinking of going next summer....


Do it!  It's a fabulous trip!

Sayhello


----------



## NewDVCaddict

Thinking about doing the London/Paris ABD for our 15th wedding anniversary next summer (June 2015). Also interested in adding on a post-trip-stay at Disneyland Paris - possibly using some DVC points for that. I read in someone's trip report that ABD helped with the post-trip transportation, tickets, and room (?), but I'm confused why that wouldn't have already been arranged through a travel agent prior? Does going through ABD afford some extra discounts? Would it be more beneficial to book through ABD than to use DVC? Thanks in advance for any help here....I'm a newbie!


----------



## sayhello

NewDVCaddict said:


> Thinking about doing the London/Paris ABD for our 15th wedding anniversary next summer (June 2015). Also interested in adding on a post-trip-stay at Disneyland Paris - possibly using some DVC points for that. I read in someone's trip report that ABD helped with the post-trip transportation, tickets, and room (?), but I'm confused why that wouldn't have already been arranged through a travel agent prior? Does going through ABD afford some extra discounts? Would it be more beneficial to book through ABD than to use DVC? Thanks in advance for any help here....I'm a newbie!


The advantages to doing it through ABD is that your transportation from Paris to DLP and back to Charles DeGaulle airport afterwards are included, and you get VIP Fastpasses as a part of your package.  I'm not sure if you'd be better off price-wise if you went through ABD or DVC.  ABD does not usually give you much of a discount (if any) on post-days.  I think you'd need to price both to figure that out.  I don't know if DVC includes VIP fastpasses or not, as I'm not DVC.

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

NewDVCaddict said:


> Thinking about doing the London/Paris ABD for our 15th wedding anniversary next summer (June 2015). Also interested in adding on a post-trip-stay at Disneyland Paris - possibly using some DVC points for that. I read in someone's trip report that ABD helped with the post-trip transportation, tickets, and room (?), but I'm confused why that wouldn't have already been arranged through a travel agent prior? Does going through ABD afford some extra discounts? Would it be more beneficial to book through ABD than to use DVC? Thanks in advance for any help here....I'm a newbie!





sayhello said:


> The advantages to doing it through ABD is that your transportation from Paris to DLP and back to Charles DeGaulle airport afterwards are included, and you get VIP Fastpasses as a part of your package.  I'm not sure if you'd be better off price-wise if you went through ABD or DVC.  ABD does not usually give you much of a discount (if any) on post-days.  I think you'd need to price both to figure that out.  I don't know if DVC includes VIP fastpasses or not, as I'm not DVC.
> 
> Sayhello



We inquired about a post trip as well. The ABD post trip (2 nights) includes your accommodations at DLP, along with your DLP tix, VIP FPs (I think breakfast too) and transportation back to CDG airport. We thought about going this route but decided for the price we would do it on our own and used DVC points to book at the Disneyland Paris Hotel. You are not able to use DVC points and get the rest of the post trip  package with ABD for a prorated amount. It is all or nothing. I hope this helps.


----------



## bliscum

I did this a few years ago and used my DVC points as payment. It is very easy to get from DLP to the airport on public transport. The trains leave directly from the park area. This is how I got there as well. I also went one day back into Paris. It is very easy and not expensive.


----------



## NewDVCaddict

Thanks for the info everyone! I feel more comfortable knowing about the public transportation to/from DLP and think we are gonna just use DVC points for the post-trip on our own. Another question as we await for the London/Paris 2015 dates to be released....I see that the deposit is $300 pp and is nonrefunable after 14 days of booking. If you move your trip to another date - would you lose that deposit or can it be rolled over like DCL dummy bookings? We know we want in/near June 2015, but I am wondering if we can check out airline rates and go with the best rates there....since I had heard booking through Dreams Unlimited would gaurantee DVC members the lowest advertised (1st day) prices for ABD?


----------



## sayhello

NewDVCaddict said:


> Thanks for the info everyone! I feel more comfortable knowing about the public transportation to/from DLP and think we are gonna just use DVC points for the post-trip on our own. Another question as we await for the London/Paris 2015 dates to be released....I see that the deposit is $300 pp and is nonrefunable after 14 days of booking. If you move your trip to another date - would you lose that deposit or can it be rolled over like DCL dummy bookings? We know we want in/near June 2015, but I am wondering if we can check out airline rates and go with the best rates there....since I had heard booking through Dreams Unlimited would gaurantee DVC members the lowest advertised (1st day) prices for ABD?


Unfortunately, the policy is that changing the date is considered cancelling your original trip and booking a new one.  Here's the wording from their Terms and Conditions:



> If you make changes to the vacation commencement date or chosen vacation, it will be deemed a cancellation by you.


So no, you can't move your trip to another date without losing the deposit (after 14 days).  Now, personally, I've never tried to change the date, so I'm not sure how strict they are with that policy.  Hopefully someone who has actually tried it will chime in here.

And actually, I believe the DVC members getting the opening day prices no matter when they book is an ABD policy for any DVC member booking an ABD.

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

FYI - the VIP fast passes for DLP were included if you stay in a DLP hotel - we were there this past October, while visiting DD20 during her London semester, not with ABD. 
I booked a two night package at the Disneyland Hotel, which included two breakfasts each, park hopper tickets for three days, and VIP fast passes.  

As PP said, train station is right there. Tremendously convenient!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mathgeek

sayhello said:


> And actually, I believe the DVC members getting the opening day prices no matter when they book is an ABD policy for any DVC member booking an ABD.



This is what I was told when I booked, and I got an additional discount for booking on my Disney cruise last summer.



SingingMom said:


> FYI - the VIP fast passes for DLP were included if you stay in a DLP hotel



From what I understand, the VIP fast passes are only available if you're at the Disneyland Resort or if you book your post stay with ABD.  You don't get them if you're at a different resort unless it's through the ABD add-on.  That's what I was told when I booked my post stay through ABD.


----------



## SingingMom

mathgeek said:


> This is what I was told when I booked, and I got an additional discount for booking on my Disney cruise last summer.  From what I understand, the VIP fast passes are only available if you're at the Disneyland Resort or if you book your post stay with ABD.  You don't get them if you're at a different resort unless it's through the ABD add-on.  That's what I was told when I booked my post stay through ABD.





We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel when we were there and went during DD 's semester in London, not during our ABD trip.  The VIP fast passes came with the package I booked with the hotel.  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mathgeek

SingingMom said:


> The VIP fast passes came with the package I booked with the hotel.



The add-on price to stay at the Disneyland Hotel was twice as much as Hotel NY so I was glad to hear that I get the VIP fast passes since it's through the ABD add-on.  I don't want to be stuck in lines all day.

That must have been a nice stay, SingingMom!


----------



## SingingMom

mathgeek said:


> The add-on price to stay at the Disneyland Hotel was twice as much as Hotel NY so I was glad to hear that I get the VIP fast passes since it's through the ABD add-on.  I don't want to be stuck in lines all day.  That must have been a nice stay, SingingMom!



The hotel was lovely!  Very similar to the Grand Floridian in WDW.  My DD was in London for a semester and DH couldn't take the time off work, so I went on my own for ten days during her midterm break. We spent time in London then took the Eurostar to Disneyland Paris for two nights so DD could see an international operation, since she hopes to wok fir Disney after graduation!      We had a wonderful time together!  DLP was interesting. Compact.  Rides seemed shorter, but more intense.  Not many people around in the beginning of October. Not as organized as WDW.  Good experience, glad we went, wouldn't make another trip there unless I was in the area.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## acndis

We are still coming off of the excitement of our fabulous Cowboys and Canyons trip in July but it's time to get ready for Knights and Lights in December.  I have a couple of questions for the wonderful folks giving advice on this board:

1.  On Day 2, I got Phantom tickets through seetickets.  Hooray!  I am picking them up at the box office (the post scares me).  Did anyone else do this?  How did it go?  Did you eat dinner before or after the show?
2.  When did folks do the London Eye?  How long did it take?  My son will not want to miss this!
3.  Our free night in Paris is New Year's Eve!  Crazy!  What time did you get back from Versailles?  We are trying to reserve Taillevent and had planned for 8 pm.  Will that work?
4.  What time was the Arc De Triomphe climb?
5.  On the post days, we are heading to DLP.  What time did you arrive at the park?
6.  We had so many optional things in Arizona/Utah more than any other ABD we've had!  I loved it but was wondering if there's any of these type of activities on this trip.  I don't want to make too many extra plans as my son does not want to spend one minute away from the guides/Junior Adventurers.  

Any other advice for us?  We can't wait.  It's my son's first time in both London and Paris and our 5th ABD.


----------



## sayhello

acndis said:


> We are still coming off of the excitement of our fabulous Cowboys and Canyons trip in July but it's time to get ready for Knights and Lights in December.  I have a couple of questions for the wonderful folks giving advice on this board:
> 
> 1.  On Day 2, I got Phantom tickets through seetickets.  Hooray!  I am picking them up at the box office (the post scares me).  Did anyone else do this?  How did it go?  Did you eat dinner before or after the show?
> 2.  When did folks do the London Eye?  How long did it take?  My son will not want to miss this!
> 3.  Our free night in Paris is New Year's Eve!  Crazy!  What time did you get back from Versailles?  We are trying to reserve Taillevent and had planned for 8 pm.  Will that work?
> 4.  What time was the Arc De Triomphe climb?
> 5.  On the post days, we are heading to DLP.  What time did you arrive at the park?
> 6.  We had so many optional things in Arizona/Utah more than any other ABD we've had!  I loved it but was wondering if there's any of these type of activities on this trip.  I don't want to make too many extra plans as my son does not want to spend one minute away from the guides/Junior Adventurers.
> 
> Any other advice for us?  We can't wait.  It's my son's first time in both London and Paris and our 5th ABD.


Ah!  I wish I could help you, but every single thing you asked has changed since I took K & L in 2011.  They've added/changed things, and re-structured the days.  I'm sure you'll get folks posting who have taken the trip since they re-structured it.

ENJOY!  It's a wonderful trip.

Sayhello


----------



## acndis

sayhello said:


> Ah!  I wish I could help you, but every single thing you asked has changed since I took K & L in 2011.  They've added/changed things, and re-structured the days.  I'm sure you'll get folks posting who have taken the trip since they re-structured it.
> 
> ENJOY!  It's a wonderful trip.
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks anyway, sayhello!  I know we will get it figured out.  We can't wait for this trip but I sometimes think it's a disadvantage knowing a lot about the destination before you get there.  We didn't plan anything in advance for Greece and I did not worry a bit!  Here, I think I know too much and am too concerned about squeezing it all in!


----------



## sayhello

acndis said:


> Thanks anyway, sayhello!  I know we will get it figured out.  We can't wait for this trip but I sometimes think it's a disadvantage knowing a lot about the destination before you get there.  We didn't plan anything in advance for Greece and I did not worry a bit!  Here, I think I know too much and am too concerned about squeezing it all in!


I know.  I read up on Spinalonga, and Greek Mythology, but didn't plan anything.  And did great!  I'm trying not to plan too much for Scotland, either.

But that's what pre-days are for!  I'm doing 4 pre-days in London, and am really having to work to not over-plan those days.  Same with the 2 pre-days in Edinburgh.  Maybe ignorance really is bliss?    

Sayhello


----------



## xwewhisper

acndis said:


> 1.  On Day 2, I got Phantom tickets through seetickets.  Hooray!  I am picking them up at the box office (the post scares me).  Did anyone else do this?  How did it go?  Did you eat dinner before or after the show?
> - I have no idea what this is, sorry
> 
> 2.  When did folks do the London Eye?  How long did it take?  My son will not want to miss this!
> - We did it day of arrival, the tickets you receive when you get to the hotel will be good for day 1 or day 2, a lot of our travel companions did it day 2 because you finish near there, but we had no problem hopping on the Tube over ourselves.  Prepare for a LONG line.  We waited about an hour.
> 
> 3.  Our free night in Paris is New Year's Eve!  Crazy!  What time did you get back from Versailles?  We are trying to reserve Taillevent and had planned for 8 pm.  Will that work?
> -I think we got back around 4 or 5.  We had dinner at Jules Verne at 7 and had time to get ready, rest, change, and get a cab over. so I think you will be good for 8!
> 
> 4.  What time was the Arc De Triomphe climb?
> - on your own on Paris free evening, walking distance from your Paris hotel.  We didn't actually go because we didn't have THAT much free time before dinner.
> 
> 5.  On the post days, we are heading to DLP.  What time did you arrive at the park?
> - We were able to choose our departure time to get to DLP, but we didn't book the hotel stay with ABD.  We chose 10:30 and were there shortly after 11am.
> 
> 6.  We had so many optional things in Arizona/Utah more than any other ABD we've had!  I loved it but was wondering if there's any of these type of activities on this trip.  I don't want to make too many extra plans as my son does not want to spend one minute away from the guides/Junior Adventurers.
> - We skipped Notre Dame because if you go on a Sunday you don't get to go to the bell tower tour, which was kind of the purpose for me since I'd already been.  It was kind of optional but I don't think many skipped.  Nothing else was deemed "optional" by our tour guides
> 
> Any other advice for us?  We can't wait.  It's my son's first time in both London and Paris and our 5th ABD.




Take my advice and timing with a grain of salt because if you're there over the holidays things might be adjusted or added, not sure! 

Enjoy!  I was just there last month please feel free to let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## acndis

xwewhisper said:


> Take my advice and timing with a grain of salt because if you're there over the holidays things might be adjusted or added, not sure!
> 
> Enjoy!  I was just there last month please feel free to let me know if you have any other questions.



This is perfect!  Exactly what I needed to know.  Thank you!  This is our 5th ABD.  We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## Rapunzellover

acndis said:


> We are still coming off of the excitement of our fabulous Cowboys and Canyons trip in July but it's time to get ready for Knights and Lights in December.  I have a couple of questions for the wonderful folks giving advice on this board:
> 
> 1.  On Day 2, I got Phantom tickets through seetickets.  Hooray!  I am picking them up at the box office (the post scares me).  Did anyone else do this?  How did it go?  Did you eat dinner before or after the show?
> 2.  When did folks do the London Eye?  How long did it take?  My son will not want to miss this!
> 3.  Our free night in Paris is New Year's Eve!  Crazy!  What time did you get back from Versailles?  We are trying to reserve Taillevent and had planned for 8 pm.  Will that work?
> 4.  What time was the Arc De Triomphe climb?
> 5.  On the post days, we are heading to DLP.  What time did you arrive at the park?
> 6.  We had so many optional things in Arizona/Utah more than any other ABD we've had!  I loved it but was wondering if there's any of these type of activities on this trip.  I don't want to make too many extra plans as my son does not want to spend one minute away from the guides/Junior Adventurers.
> 
> Any other advice for us?  We can't wait.  It's my son's first time in both London and Paris and our 5th ABD.




Some things have changed since I went, but.....
1.  I had theater tixs the 2nd day too, and yes I had time for dinner before hand.  

2.  The london eye tixs were simply handed out and people did them during their free time on day 2.  It's about 30 minutes, but the lines are long, so expect to wait about 30mins to 1hr and 30mins.  Fortunately, you can go into the tix office and upgrade your free tix to a fast pass which will allow you to skip lines.  That's what I did.  It's about 15pounds though-- not cheap.

3.  Got back from Versailles with enough time to change and make dinner at 6pm., so 8pm reservations should be fine.

4.  On my tour, the arc tixs were handed for people to go whenever they had free time.  But the adventure guides scheduled a 9pm climb after the versailles trip, so we could see the eiffel tower light up.  I made it back from dinner in time to change and go.  They may have changed that though

5.  didn't go to DLP.  

6.  There's very little optional things.  On my tour, only the arc and london eye were optional.  The bell tower climb was too, but you don't wanna miss that.  Stonehenge was too, but I've seen they've changed the tour;  it seems like you now go straight to Windsor, so I doubt Stonehenge is optional anymore.  But, I'm sure that the adventure guides can help you if you have something else you'd rather do on a certain day.


----------



## SingingMom

I think they changed the "Stonehenge directly to Windsor" because so many of us suggested they add time in Windsor on our feedback!  It used to be Stonehenge in the morning, return to Foxhills for lunch (which was delicious lol) and back out to Windsor.   DH had a terrible sinus headache that morning so I stayed back with him while DD went to Stonehenge.  He rested the day, but I went on the afternoon Windsor visit - one of the highlights of the trip for me! Sorry he had to miss it.  I was lucky enough to visit again in my trip to see DD during her London semester. Windsor is lovely!!!


----------



## ctclark

SingingMom said:


> I think they changed the "Stonehenge directly to Windsor" because so many of us suggested they add time in Windsor on our feedback!  It used to be Stonehenge in the morning, return to Foxhills for lunch (which was delicious lol) and back out to Windsor.   DH had a terrible sinus headache that morning so I stayed back with him while DD went to Stonehenge.  He rested the day, but I went on the afternoon Windsor visit - one of the highlights of the trip for me! Sorry he had to miss it.  I was lucky enough to visit again in my trip to see DD during her London semester. Windsor is lovely!!!



How is the L'Hotel du Collectioner in Paris? Going there in November on our own since no abd tours then.  2 adults and one child (10)


----------



## SingingMom

ctclark said:


> How is the L'Hotel du Collectioner in Paris? Going there in November on our own since no abd tours then.  2 adults and one child (10)



We stayed at the Hilton with ABD.  It changed names (poor Francesc can't use his "Paris Hilton" joke anymore. ;-) <3. ) but I think it is the same place. I must admit it was my least favorite of all the hotels we've been with ABD. Just a regular hotel with no character. It was fine just not "special".


----------



## richflour

sayhello said:


> Unfortunately, the policy is that changing the date is considered cancelling your original trip and booking a new one.  Here's the wording from their Terms and Conditions:  So no, you can't move your trip to another date without losing the deposit (after 14 days).  Now, personally, I've never tried to change the date, so I'm not sure how strict they are with that policy.  Hopefully someone who has actually tried it will chime in here.  And actually, I believe the DVC members getting the opening day prices no matter when they book is an ABD policy for any DVC member booking an ABD.  Sayhello



I have change my trip 2 times after the 14 day mark and have not lost my deposit .(separate years)
travel agent said most times disney will allow a 1 time courtesy change.


----------



## sayhello

richflour said:


> I have change my trip 2 times after the 14 day mark and have not lost my deposit .(separate years)
> travel agent said most times disney will allow a 1 time courtesy change.


That's good to know!  I've never tried it, so I was going by what they have on their website.  

Sayhello


----------



## Rapunzellover

ctclark said:


> How is the L'Hotel du Collectioner in Paris? Going there in November on our own since no abd tours then.  2 adults and one child (10)



It's an ok hotel. Within walking distance of the arc and the champs elysee, so decent location. But not as nice as say foxhills or the landmark


----------



## xwewhisper

ctclark said:


> How is the L'Hotel du Collectioner in Paris? Going there in November on our own since no abd tours then.  2 adults and one child (10)



It was actually  my favorite of the three we stayed at. Great location and very happening. The president of France was there while we were!  I think it's all on personal preference


----------



## sayhello

xwewhisper said:


> It was actually  my favorite of the three we stayed at. Great location and very happening. The president of France was there while we were!  I think it's all on personal preference


I really liked the hotel, too.  The outside was very blah and 70's looking, but the inside was *really* nice.  The rooms were spacious and well furnished, and the bathrooms were gorgeous, with lots of dark woods, marble and frosted/etched glass.  Very Art Nuveau.  The public bathroom in the basement was a total trip!  And you really could not beat the location.  Easy walking distance to the Champs-Elysee and the Arc de Triomphe.

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> I really liked the hotel, too.  The outside was very blah and 70's looking, but the inside was *really* nice.  The rooms were spacious and well furnished, and the bathrooms were gorgeous, with lots of dark woods, marble and frosted/etched glass.  Very Art Nuveau.  The public bathroom in the basement was a total trip!  And you really could not beat the location.  Easy walking distance to the Champs-Elysee and the Arc de Triomphe.  Sayhello



Is it the same as the previous Hilton?   If so, yes the location was handy but the food was a big disappointment. I would much rather stay on the Champs-Élysées next time I visit Paris!


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> Is it the same as the previous Hilton?   If so, yes the location was handy but the food was a big disappointment. I would much rather stay on the Champs-Élysées next time I visit Paris!


Yes, it was known as the Hilton Arc de Triomphe when we stayed there in 2011.  That's funny about the food, because I recall the Welcome to Paris dinner buffet as being quite nice.  I don't think we ate any other meals at the hotel, however.  Hotels change, that might be why it's no longer a Hilton...

I don't know that I'd want to stay *on* the Champs-Elysees.  Too noisy and hectic.

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> Yes, it was known as the Hilton Arc de Triomphe when we stayed there in 2011.  That's funny about the food, because I recall the Welcome to Paris dinner buffet as being quite nice.  I don't think we ate any other meals at the hotel, however.  Hotels change, that might be why it's no longer a Hilton...  I don't know that I'd want to stay *on* the Champs-Elysees.  Too noisy and hectic.  Sayhello



We were very disappointed in the buffet and the breakfasts. Also the set up where we couldn't sit together - most of the time we could group together.   Loved Chancery Court and Fox Hills much better. And as for noisy  & hectic - that's what staying in the "city" is all about!  Lol


----------



## xwewhisper

SingingMom said:


> We were very disappointed in the buffet and the breakfasts. Also the set up where we couldn't sit together - most of the time we could group together.   Loved Chancery Court and Fox Hills much better. And as for noisy  & hectic - that's what staying in the "city" is all about!  Lol



They start at the Landmark London now which by far had the most amazing breakfasts! It kind of got progressively worse but I was content with croissants and Nutella lol! They did have the egg station but it was so crowded while we were there. 

Our guide said it hasn't changed much except in name FYI for those who stayed while it was still a hilton - for those weary, it didn't feel like a hilton inside to me at all. Definitely has some personality and those restrooms downstairs!!


----------



## acndis

Rapunzellover said:


> Some things have changed since I went, but.....
> 1.  I had theater tixs the 2nd day too, and yes I had time for dinner before hand.
> 
> 2.  The london eye tixs were simply handed out and people did them during their free time on day 2.  It's about 30 minutes, but the lines are long, so expect to wait about 30mins to 1hr and 30mins.  Fortunately, you can go into the tix office and upgrade your free tix to a fast pass which will allow you to skip lines.  That's what I did.  It's about 15pounds though-- not cheap.
> 
> 3.  Got back from Versailles with enough time to change and make dinner at 6pm., so 8pm reservations should be fine.
> 
> 4.  On my tour, the arc tixs were handed for people to go whenever they had free time.  But the adventure guides scheduled a 9pm climb after the versailles trip, so we could see the eiffel tower light up.  I made it back from dinner in time to change and go.  They may have changed that though
> 
> 5.  didn't go to DLP.
> 
> 6.  There's very little optional things.  On my tour, only the arc and london eye were optional.  The bell tower climb was too, but you don't wanna miss that.  Stonehenge was too, but I've seen they've changed the tour;  it seems like you now go straight to Windsor, so I doubt Stonehenge is optional anymore.  But, I'm sure that the adventure guides can help you if you have something else you'd rather do on a certain day.



Thanks so much!  Very helpful...We will definitely get the London Eye fast passes!


----------



## Rapunzellover

xwewhisper said:


> They start at the Landmark London now which by far had the most amazing breakfasts! It kind of got progressively worse but I was content with croissants and Nutella lol! They did have the egg station but it was so crowded while we were there.
> 
> Our guide said it hasn't changed much except in name FYI for those who stayed while it was still a hilton - for those weary, it didn't feel like a hilton inside to me at all. Definitely has some personality and those restrooms downstairs!!



Omigosh yes!!  The landmark breakfasts were the best!  I had a brioche french toast there that ruined all other french toasts for me! 

The french hotel is gorgeous--  as you said, those bathrooms downstairs!  And having a champagne reception in the garden was fantastic.   I wasn't impressed with the food or the size of the rooms though. But it's definitely a good location and atmosphere and I'd probably stay there again.


----------



## GoGoJulie

Husband and I are booked on the September 28th Adults only trip.  We have a pre-night, and two post nights with admission for three days @ DLP.


----------



## sayhello

GoGoJulie said:


> Husband and I are booked on the September 28th Adults only trip.  We have a pre-night, and two post nights with admission for three days @ DLP.


I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post!

Sayhello


----------



## im4kycats

Hi all!

We are booked for our first ever ABD on June 19.  It will be myself and my son - he will be 18.  This is his high school graduation trip.  We are so excited and have no idea what to expect.  I have traveled Europe before, but this will be his first European trip.

I'm sure I'll have questions for the experts as we get closer!


----------



## sayhello

im4kycats said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We are booked for our first ever ABD on June 19.  It will be myself and my son - he will be 18.  This is his high school graduation trip.  We are so excited and have no idea what to expect.  I have traveled Europe before, but this will be his first European trip.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have questions for the experts as we get closer!


Congrats on booking your first ABD!  What a fabulous graduation present!

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this Thread. 

Do beware: ABD's are highly addictive!  It likely won't be your last one!  

Sayhello


----------



## im4kycats

Is there any way to meet folks going on your ABD?  I know we have here, but this is luck of the draw, so to speak, and no one seems to be finding their way here for our trip.


----------



## sayhello

im4kycats said:


> Is there any way to meet folks going on your ABD?  I know we have here, but this is luck of the draw, so to speak, and no one seems to be finding their way here for our trip.


Not that I'm aware of.  I, too, wish ABD would do something so we could meet ahead of time (I once even suggested it to one of their execs) but nothing ever came of it.  They used to have a "forum" of their own, but it was not very popular, and got very little traffic.

ABD *does* have a facebook page.  I don't know if they'd allow you to post there & ask if anyone else is on your trip.

Sayhello


----------



## Leenies

Going with my DD (15) to England/France on July 3- 10 with a DLP add-on at the end.  It is a special trip for her 16th birthday and a first-time to Europe for both of us!  Our vacationista told us how many people were signed up and that there were some kids around her age, but it would be great to "meet up" on here in advance.


----------



## sayhello

Leenies said:


> Going with my DD (15) to England/France on July 3- 10 with a DLP add-on at the end.  It is a special trip for her 16th birthday and a first-time to Europe for both of us!  Our vacationista told us how many people were signed up and that there were some kids around her age, but it would be great to "meet up" on here in advance.


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  What a wonderful birthday present!

Sayhello


----------



## im4kycats

We are 33 days from our trip!  I called to confirm a few things and found out we only have 24 guests on our trip.  They, also, told me there is another 18 yo boy, a 17 yo boy and a 17 yo girl on our trip.  I couldn't have asked for a better mix!  I have our tickets for the WB Studios tour on one of our pre-days and we plan on hitting the Sherlock museum, as well.  Just had to share our excitement!


----------



## sayhello

im4kycats said:


> We are 33 days from our trip!  I called to confirm a few things and found out we only have 24 guests on our trip.  They, also, told me there is another 18 yo boy, a 17 yo boy and a 17 yo girl on our trip.  I couldn't have asked for a better mix!  I have our tickets for the WB Studios tour on one of our pre-days and we plan on hitting the Sherlock museum, as well.  Just had to share our excitement!


Sounds wonderful!  And if you're even the slightest bit a Harry Potter fan, you're going to love the WB Studios tour!  I haven't made it to the Sherlock Holmes museum yet, but it's on the list for August!  

Sayhello


----------



## im4kycats

We are huge Harry Potter fans! We are also going to go to the Who Shop, which has a Doctor Who museum.


----------



## Rapunzellover

Harry Potter set tour is a must.  Sayhello, do let us know if the Holmes museum is worth it.


----------



## sayhello

im4kycats said:


> We are huge Harry Potter fans! We are also going to go to the Who Shop, which has a Doctor Who museum.


Where is the Who Shop?  I haven't heard of that.  We *are* going to Cardiff for the Doctor Who Experience!  



Rapunzellover said:


> Harry Potter set tour is a must.  Sayhello, do let us know if the Holmes museum is worth it.


Will do!  

Sayhello


----------



## im4kycats

We considered Cardiff, too. Next time we go through The UK, that is on the list! The Who Shop - www.thewhoshop.com - is in London on Barking Road. Having public transport right outside the hotel is turning out to be awesome!


----------



## sayhello

im4kycats said:


> We considered Cardiff, too. Next time we go through The UK, that is on the list! The Who Shop - www.thewhoshop.com - is in London on Barking Road. Having public transport right outside the hotel is turning out to be awesome!


Well, cool!  

Sayhello


----------



## Rapunzellover

Canterbury is a place to consider.  Very pretty and only a simple hour train ride away.


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> Sounds wonderful!  And if you're even the slightest bit a Harry Potter fan, you're going to love the WB Studios tour!  I haven't made it to the Sherlock Holmes museum yet, but it's on the list for August!
> 
> Sayhello



DD enjoyed the Sherlock Holmes museum when she lived in London a semester. Her roommate was a big fan. And they LOVED their day at Harry Potter!


----------



## im4kycats

Is there a hairdryer in the room at Landmark? I've looked on their website and it doesn't say! At least not on the mobile site. 

And does anyone remember what internet cost?  Not seeing that info on their webpage, either.

Thanks!


----------



## im4kycats

Found the hairdryer answer - yes they do.

Next question - do we travel from London to the Foxhills by bus or train? Just curious, but haven't seen it mentioned.


----------



## Rapunzellover

It's bus.... about 1.5 hrs. if I remember correctly.


----------



## im4kycats

Thanks, @Rapunzellover!  I was thinking it probably would be, but I am in full blown obsession, now. 

I even emailed the hotels to ask about their prices for laundry. Ha!


----------



## GastoninMD

June 10, 2016.  Kids will be ages 11 and 8 (turning 9 later in month).  FIRST ABD!!



sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to England & France (London/Paris) with ABD.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the England & France Cities of Knights & Lights ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the England & France ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current
> 
> Jun 19 - 26, 2015 - im4kycats & son (18)
> Jul 3 - 10, 2015 - Leenies & DD (15)
> 
> Sep 28 - Oct 5, 2015 - GoGoJulie & Husband
> Previous
> 
> May 20 - 27, 2013
> - AZ Mom, DH, DS1 (20), and DS2 (18)
> - hdry and DH
> 
> May 31 - Jun 7, 2013
> - mouthdoc & family
> - oLora (Lora) & Mike & Nina (9)
> 
> Jun 7 - 14, 2013
> - DW, DH (one of these is AJMlovesRLM, I assume) & DS11
> - old_faithful, DH, DS(15) & DD(13)
> 
> Jun 28 - Jul 5, 2013 - TexasMouseFan & ?
> Sep 20 - 27, 2013
> - GSLand & DH
> - WorknFires (Cheryl) & DH (both 45), Dmom & Daunt (mid to late 60's)
> 
> Sep 30 - Oct 7, 2013 - monkeyknuckler, DW & DD
> Jul 25 - Aug 1, 2014 - JRM815, wife, & twins (15)
> Sep 19 - 26, 2014 - calypso726 & DH Wally (W@LL-E)
> Dec 26, 2014 - Jan 2, 2015 - acndis, DH, DS (7), and acndis' dad


----------



## sayhello

GastoninMD said:


> June 10, 2016.  Kids will be ages 11 and 8 (turning 9 later in month).  FIRST ABD!!


Congrats on booking your first ABD!  I've added you to the Roll Call.  If you'd like to give me the details of your traveling party (unless it's just you & the kids) I can update your entry.

Sayhello


----------



## GastoninMD

Me and spouse, with kids (11 and 8)

Thanks for tips on Potter.  Def going to do the day before. Has anyone added Disneyland Paris after the trip? Would you recommend booking through ABD when available or doing on own? Thanks.


----------



## sayhello

GastoninMD said:


> Me and spouse, with kids (11 and 8)
> 
> Thanks for tips on Potter.  Def going to do the day before. Has anyone added Disneyland Paris after the trip? Would you recommend booking through ABD when available or doing on own? Thanks.


Updated!

Sayhello


----------



## Leenies

We are doing the DLP add on when we go (in two weeks!!)  I'll let you know how it goes!  It was pricey, but since we're only there two days (and those are Friday & Saturday during the busy summer) I like that it came with VIP fastpasses.  We chose the Disneyland Hotel which is right at the park entrance.  Also, with the add on, ABD transports you to DLP and to the airport when you leave.


----------



## sayhello

Leenies said:


> We are doing the DLP add on when we go (in two weeks!!)  I'll let you know how it goes!  It was pricey, but since we're only there two days (and those are Friday & Saturday during the busy summer) I like that it came with VIP fastpasses.  We chose the Disneyland Hotel which is right at the park entrance.  Also, with the add on, ABD transports you to DLP and to the airport when you leave.


I'm curious, if you don't mind, how much are they charging for the DLP add-on these days?

Thanks!
Sayhello


----------



## seashell7290

I'm on board for Knights and lights may 15-23 2016 as a graduation present if all goes well (crossing my fingers). I will traveling with my mom. Very excited to hear how everyone's upcoming trips go. This is my first abd and I am sure I will be hooked after the first trip. Only 328 more days!


----------



## sayhello

seashell7290 said:


> I'm on board for Knights and lights may 15-23 2016 as a graduation present if all goes well (crossing my fingers). I will traveling with my mom. Very excited to hear how everyone's upcoming trips go. This is my first abd and I am sure I will be hooked after the first trip. Only 328 more days!


I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  Congrats on booking your first ABD, and yes, they are QUITE addictive!  

Sayhello


----------



## mmcrazy

Just booked our first ABD for September 26, 2016. Looking forward to it. It will be myself, DH and daughter so far.


----------



## sayhello

mmcrazy said:


> Just booked our first ABD for September 26, 2016. Looking forward to it. It will be myself, DH and daughter so far.


Congrats!   I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post!

Sayhello


----------



## Saph

My husband and I are booked for July 11-18, 2016.  It will be our second wedding anniversary trip.  We won the trip via a contest on Good Morning America! We've been to Paris before (my husband has been there twice), but London is new for us.


----------



## tgeorge

Saph said:


> My husband and I are booked for July 11-18, 2016.  It will be our second wedding anniversary trip.  We won the trip via a contest on Good Morning America! We've been to Paris before (my husband has been there twice), but London is new for us.



Wow!! Congratulations. That is awesome. What a fun thing to win and a great way to celebrate your anniversary!


----------



## escriven75

im4kycats said:


> We are 33 days from our trip!  I called to confirm a few things and found out we only have 24 guests on our trip.  They, also, told me there is another 18 yo boy, a 17 yo boy and a 17 yo girl on our trip.  I couldn't have asked for a better mix!  I have our tickets for the WB Studios tour on one of our pre-days and we plan on hitting the Sherlock museum, as well.  Just had to share our excitement!



Hi.....I'd love to hear about both the WB Studio tour and the Sherlock museum.  My kids (10 and 8 now) are planning a trip to London hopefully next year and those are on our list of places to visit.  I'm interested to know if you liked them, how you got there from your hotel etc!  Hope you had a fantastic trip!!


----------



## SingingMom

escriven75 said:


> Hi.....I'd love to hear about both the WB Studio tour and the Sherlock museum.  My kids (10 and 8 now) are planning a trip to London hopefully next year and those are on our list of places to visit.  I'm interested to know if you liked them, how you got there from your hotel etc!  Hope you had a fantastic trip!!




DD just chimed in about these two spots, which she visited while studying in London.  She wanted to point out the WB Studio tour is an all day affair, since it is quite a ride from London.  She says it was TOTALLY worth it for all Harry Potter fans!  The Sherlock Museum, however, wasn't on her top ten list. She said it was ok, but she is not a fan of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Rapunzellover

Singingmom- the WB Studio tour is only about 30-35 minutes by train.


----------



## SingingMom

Rapunzellover said:


> Singingmom- the WB Studio tour is only about 30-35 minutes by train.



I'm not sure how she got there. Lol. I know she said she left her flat at noon and didn't return until 8 pm.


----------



## tgeorge

There are some companies where you can book a tour and you get entry and transportation.  I've researched it for a friend who is going to London in October.  They also have some walking tours around London; if you're interested.  I'm going to London with a friend in 2017 and we've already talked about our Harry Potter day, which will include the new Harry Potter theatre show that will begin in 2016


----------



## sayhello

It's really pretty easy to get to the WB Harry Potter Studios tour.  You take the train from London Euston station to Watford Junction (about 20 minutes).  They then have buses that shuttle you from Watford Junction to the Studios (I think it's like £2 roundtrip) that takes about 15 minutes. 

It's an all day affair because you can spend HOURS there if you're a huge fan!   

Sayhello


----------



## GastoninMD

sayhello said:


> I'm curious, if you don't mind, how much are they charging for the DLP add-on these days?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello



Were you able to get any more info on the DLP add-on?  We are going in June 2016 and are told it may not even be a available (which would be a major bummer).  Thanks


----------



## sayhello

GastoninMD said:


> Were you able to get any more info on the DLP add-on?  We are going in June 2016 and are told it may not even be a available (which would be a major bummer).  Thanks


No, I haven't.  Actually, I was just curious.  I've already done this ABD, and just wondered how much it's gone up since 2011.

Sayhello


----------



## Branchall Fam

We are so excited! We (me, DH, and DD (10)) just booked the June 6, 2016 adventure. We have pre and post days as well, and I am looking into booking some time at Disneyland Paris. I know the add on isn't available but talking with Kevin, it looks like something that could be easily arranged. Can't wait!


----------



## acndis

We did the DLP add-on last Christmas.  We had a blast.  It was expensive (we stayed at the Disneyland Hotel--highly recommended).  I had been to DLP several times before but it was great for my son who needed to "ride some rides" after London and Paris.  The post-days did not become available for quite a while after we booked the trip.  I think it has to do with when DLP releases packages and rates. I'd say just be patient and keep checking with your TA.  However, you can probably do it cheaper on your own and it's pretty easy to get there from Paris.


----------



## GoGoJulie

We have purchased the Disneyland Paris post package which includes a 2 night stay at Disneyland® Hotel, daily breakfast, 3 day Park Hopper ticket, transfer from Paris to your hotel and from the hotel to the airport. It was $2,800. I am not sure why it is 3 days in the park, as on the 3rd day you depart, and will not get any time in the park. Our trip is in late August.


----------



## SingingMom

GoGoJulie said:


> We have purchased the Disneyland Paris post package which includes a 2 night stay at Disneyland® Hotel, daily breakfast, 3 day Park Hopper ticket, transfer from Paris to your hotel and from the hotel to the airport. It was $2,800. I am not sure why it is 3 days in the park, as on the 3rd day you depart, and will not get any time in the park. Our trip is in late August.



While visiting DD during her semester abroad in London, we took the Eurostar to DLP so she could experience an international operation. (She knew she wants to work for Disney)  We had the same package and did use the 3rd day, because our return train to London wasn't until 6 pm!


----------



## GoGoJulie

SingingMom said:


> While visiting DD during her semester abroad in London, we took the Eurostar to DLP so she could experience an international operation. (She knew she wants to work for Disney)  We had the same package and did use the 3rd day, because our return train to London wasn't until 6 pm!


Yes, flight times are to blame.  The flight to get a nonstop back home has an early departure.  I tried to add a night on to the two night Paris package, but that wasn't an option.  We will plan well and make the most of our two full days!


----------



## KelsiesMommy

Hubby and I are booked for the June 20-27 England and France trip


----------



## Woodview

Just be aware  that  the European  Cup  Football   Championships   are being held in France  in June .

 Starting  June 13th   . So security  will be strict.


----------



## seashell7290

Just booked my air fare for my trip in May! It finally feels real that I am going on this trip. Can't wait to experience the new itinerary. 126 days and counting


----------



## GottaRun

Just purchased flights for our July 2016 ABD.  We will be arriving two days before the tour begins.  I was wondering if anyone has done a Downton Abbey tour and if you have any recommendations? 

TIA for any insight.


----------



## Praise2Him

My sister and I are booked for the September 16 Adults only trip. We have 2 pre days and the 2 post days at DLP and we are super excited!


----------



## Praise2Him

Our ancestors are from Yorkshire and we are planning to take the train to our ancestral village on one of our pre days. I hoped to do a Downton Abbey tour the same day, so I did some research and was disappointed to find that, although it is set in Yorkshire it's not filmed there. I'd love to do it, but we probably won't have time.


----------



## Woodview

Hello  Praise2Him,

   Just wondering  why you are planning  to spend  time at DLP     when there is so much to see , in and around  Paris that you will

 not be doing  with ABD.  ?

 You  will have  traveled a long way to  Paris   just to spend  your Pre Days  at DLP   .  Try out Park  Astrix    for a change. ?


----------



## Praise2Him

Woodview said:


> Hello  Praise2Him,
> 
> Just wondering  why you are planning  to spend  time at DLP     when there is so much to see , in and around  Paris that you will
> 
> not be doing  with ABD.  ?
> 
> You  will have  traveled a long way to  Paris   just to spend  your Pre Days  at DLP   .  Try out Park  Astrix    for a change. ?



Oh, I wasn't very clear - sorry! The 2 pre days are in London. We're planning to have tea at Harrods, tour Kensington Palace and attend "The Mousetrap" at St. Martin's Theatre (huge Agatha Christie fan!) the first day. The second day we're taking the train to the village of Cottingham in Yorkshire, not that there's anything to do there, but it's where our ancestors came from so we want to see it, and I think we'll enjoy the train ride and seeing some of the English countryside.

I'd love to spend more time in Paris too, but unfortunately we are limited in the amount of days we can stay.


----------



## Rapunzellover

Praise2Him- those sound like good pre-day plans. I'd recommend tea at Fortnum and Mason's or the Orangery at Kensington Palace instead of Harrod's however. I would just go there to shop. But you don't even have to do that on a pre-day as I'm sure you'll have an afternoon on your own for it during the ABD. 

Kensington is a self guided tour, so you go at your own pace, but make time for the lovely gardens. And get your tickets for the Mousetrap online in advance.  I might leave that for an evening free during the ABD as well, as you might be too jet lagged to really enjoy it your first night. That happened to me; I'm also a huge Christie fan, and seeing the MT my first night in London was rough. I was practically falling asleep even though it's a wonderful play.


----------



## Woodview

Next time    spend more time     in  Paris .

 This Time  London    .....  Try for tickets  for  " The London Eye "

   Take a Quite  Hour  to visit  St. Pauls   Cathedral  

    Look at  " Big Ben "  and the history  all around you.

  Enjoy.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Woodview said:


> Next time    spend more time     in  Paris .
> 
> This Time  London    .....  Try for tickets  for  " The London Eye "
> 
> Take a Quite  Hour  to visit  St. Pauls   Cathedral
> 
> Look at  " Big Ben "  and the history  all around you.
> 
> Enjoy.



thanks for putting in Italics. It indicates you read books and know its the bell. .  I would go to windsor castle an excellent place


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Rapunzellover said:


> Praise2Him- those sound like good pre-day plans. I'd recommend tea at Fortnum and Mason's or the Orangery at Kensington Palace instead of Harrod's however. I would just go there to shop. But you don't even have to do that on a pre-day as I'm sure you'll have an afternoon on your own for it during the ABD.
> 
> Kensington is a self guided tour, so you go at your own pace, but make time for the lovely gardens. And get your tickets for the Mousetrap online in advance.  I might leave that for an evening free during the ABD as well, as you might be too jet lagged to really enjoy it your first night. That happened to me; I'm also a huge Christie fan, and seeing the MT my first night in London was rough. I was practically falling asleep even though it's a wonderful play.


"I'd recommend tea at Fortnum and Mason's or the Orangery at Kensington Palace instead of Harrod's however" Harrods is fine place to buy commercial stuff. I  believe Fortnum has much better products though and groceries !!! 

You could eat at The Wonderful http://www.viamichelin.com/web/Restaurant/Mayfair-W1J_6BS-Benares-69398-41102 is excellent. I also loved Hakkasan


----------



## Praise2Him

Rapunzellover said:


> Praise2Him- those sound like good pre-day plans. I'd recommend tea at Fortnum and Mason's or the Orangery at Kensington Palace instead of Harrod's however. I would just go there to shop. But you don't even have to do that on a pre-day as I'm sure you'll have an afternoon on your own for it during the ABD.
> 
> Kensington is a self guided tour, so you go at your own pace, but make time for the lovely gardens. And get your tickets for the Mousetrap online in advance.  I might leave that for an evening free during the ABD as well, as you might be too jet lagged to really enjoy it your first night. That happened to me; I'm also a huge Christie fan, and seeing the MT my first night in London was rough. I was practically falling asleep even though it's a wonderful play.



I'll take your recommendation for tea at one of those other places. Thanks! 
I considered the jet lag issue with the play, but hoped it would help us stay awake and adjust to London time. I may have to reconsider that. 



AdamEfimoff said:


> I would go to windsor castle an excellent place



Oh yes! I forgot to mention that I was thrilled to learn that Windsor Castle is open for tours while we're there! That's our plan for Friday before the ABD starts. 



AdamEfimoff said:


> "You could eat at The Wonderful http://www.viamichelin.com/web/Restaurant/Mayfair-W1J_6BS-Benares-69398-41102 is excellent. I also loved Hakkasan



We do have at least one dinner on our own in London (maybe two? Not sure). Would you recommend those restaurants for that?


----------



## AdamEfimoff

they are very dear and maybe you like a certain type of dining?


----------



## Praise2Him

Woodview said:


> Next time    spend more time     in  Paris .
> 
> This Time  London    .....  Try for tickets  for  " The London Eye "
> 
> Take a Quite  Hour  to visit  St. Pauls   Cathedral
> 
> Look at  " Big Ben "  and the history  all around you.
> 
> Enjoy.



I believe we get tickets for the London Eye with our ABD. We'll definitely do that! And we'll try for the others during our free time as well. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Praise2Him

AdamEfimoff said:


> they are very dear and maybe you like a certain type of dining?



We like everything and especially enjoy fine dining. I'll check them out!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Praise2Him said:


> Oh, I wasn't very clear - sorry! The 2 pre days are in London. We're planning to have tea at Harrods, tour Kensington Palace and attend "The Mousetrap" at St. Martin's Theatre (huge Agatha Christie fan!) the first day. The second day we're taking the train to the village of Cottingham in Yorkshire, not that there's anything to do there, but it's where our ancestors came from so we want to see it, and I think we'll enjoy the train ride and seeing some of the English countryside.
> 
> I'd love to spend more time in Paris too, but unfortunately we are limited in the amount of days we can stay.



http://www.theguardian.com/stage/20...sheridan-smith-menier-chocolate-factory-savoy

but must say that Matilda is an excellent thought provoking show. Will you be just adults or adults and kids


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Oh hang on are you Harry Potter Fans???


----------



## Praise2Him

It's just my sister and myself - both in our 50's. 
I'm a Harry Potter fan, but she hasn't read the books or seen the movies. But we don't go until September so she still has time!


----------



## Rapunzellover

Praise2Him- Windsor Castle is on the ABD agenda so no need for a pre day tour. Unless you meant Buckingham Palace, which you want to get tixs ASAP if you're going inside. 

As for jet lag and theater, it depends on what time the show is and how far you're coming from.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Praise2Him said:


> It's just my sister and myself - both in our 50's.
> I'm a Harry Potter fan, but she hasn't read the books or seen the movies. But we don't go until September so she still has time!


http://www.harrypottertheplay.com/


----------



## sayhello

Praise2Him said:


> It's just my sister and myself - both in our 50's.
> I'm a Harry Potter fan, but she hasn't read the books or seen the movies. But we don't go until September so she still has time!





AdamEfimoff said:


> http://www.harrypottertheplay.com/


I'd totally go see Harry Potter and the Cursed Child if I was headed to London this summer!!  

Sayhello


----------



## Praise2Him

Rapunzellover said:


> Praise2Him- Windsor Castle is on the ABD agenda so no need for a pre day tour. Unless you meant Buckingham Palace, which you want to get tixs ASAP if you're going inside.
> 
> As for jet lag and theater, it depends on what time the show is and how far you're coming from.



Ack! Yes you're right, it's Buckingham Palace!  We're definitely going to buy tickets in advance.

The show is at 7:30 pm and we're coming from Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Praise2Him

AdamEfimoff said:


> http://www.harrypottertheplay.com/



Oh my gosh - that looks awesome! We may have to see both!


----------



## Praise2Him

SayHello, will you add me and my sister to the roll call for Sept. 16? Thanks!


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

Praise2Him said:


> SayHello, will you add me and my sister to the roll call for Sept. 16? Thanks!


Where is the Sep 2017 Roll Call?   My Husband and I are now going on this Adult ABD as well.   We are also coming in a day early to do the tour of the Globe theater and hopefully a show that night.  So excited.  Btw we are adding on 3 nights after for Disneyland Paris.  Which is celebrating 25 years while we're there!


----------



## seashell7290

I leave tomorrow night for my London/France ABD! I will report back on the new itinerary! So excited!


----------



## Praise2Him

seashell7290 said:


> I leave tomorrow night for my London/France ABD! I will report back on the new itinerary! So excited!



Yay! I'm excited for you and can't wait to hear all about it! I just made our final payment yesterday so it's starting to feel closer


----------



## Saph

Praise2Him said:


> Yay! I'm excited for you and can't wait to hear all about it! I just made our final payment yesterday so it's starting to feel closer



I can't wait to hear about it as well - we are 59 days out for our July trip!


----------



## seashell7290

Had a wonderful two predays so far. Went to the British museum, saw a show, went to Kensington palace and the Harry Potter studio tour. Came back to the hotel to find a large candy bar and a duffel bag from our guides! Wifi at the hotel works wonderful. Breakfast is pretty standard. Looking forward to meeting the group tomorrow!


----------



## sayhello

seashell7290 said:


> Had a wonderful two predays so far. Went to the British museum, saw a show, went to Kensington palace and the Harry Potter studio tour. Came back to the hotel to find a large candy bar and a duffel bag from our guides! Wifi at the hotel works wonderful. Breakfast is pretty standard. Looking forward to meeting the group tomorrow!


Do you know who your Guides are yet?

Sayhello


----------



## seashell7290

sayhello said:


> Do you know who your Guides are yet?
> 
> Sayhello


Kim and Fern


----------



## sayhello

seashell7290 said:


> Kim and Fern


Those are new names to me.    Looking forward to hearing about them!

Sayhello


----------



## Praise2Him

What show did you see? Any recommendations for dinner before a show?


----------



## TNnerd

seashell7290 said:


> Kim and Fern


Kim and Fern were the guides for the Knights & Lights adventure my sister and I did last year. They were wonderful!! You are in good hands. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## seashell7290

Praise2Him said:


> What show did you see? Any recommendations for dinner before a show?


We saw the Book of Mormon and I am going to be honest, we did not eat anywhere special knowing we would have wonderful food on the adventure. Loved the show. Very funny!


----------



## seashell7290

I know the high speed boat tour was a new event for the itinerary and I have to say it was wonderful! I was able to get some great pics in the beginning of the ride down the river and then enjoy the increased speed towards the latter end. We had an option of riding a tame boat and a more thrilling boat. Had a great first day of touring!!! 
I will comment that all of the guides said Europe and in particular Paris have been hit hard by decrease of tourism. Today they said was the quietest they have seen Westminster abbey in a long time.


----------



## Saph

seashell7290 said:


> I know the high speed boat tour was a new event for the itinerary and I have to say it was wonderful! I was able to get some great pics in the beginning of the ride down the river and then enjoy the increased speed towards the latter end. We had an option of riding a tame boat and a more thrilling boat. Had a great first day of touring!!!
> I will comment that all of the guides said Europe and in particular Paris have been hit hard by decrease of tourism. Today they said was the quietest they have seen Westminster abbey in a long time.



Very cool about the boat trip! How has the weather been?

Interesting about the lower tourism... and kind of nice, really!


----------



## sayhello

Saph said:


> Interesting about the lower tourism... and kind of nice, really!


Nice for us tourists, but sad that it's because of terrorism.  

Sayhello


----------



## seashell7290

Returned home safely from my trip! I will try to put together a brief trip report that hits the major highlights. Anyone have any questions? Had a fabulous trip for my first ABD and loved how seamless it was. Time to save for another one!


----------



## hilarys

seashell7290 said:


> Returned home safely from my trip! I will try to put together a brief trip report that hits the major highlights. Anyone have any questions? Had a fabulous trip for my first ABD and loved how seamless it was. Time to save for another one!



Would love to hear the highlights of your trip since it has changed so much from previous trip reports.  We are taken this trip in early June 2017 and would love any tips that you have.


----------



## Praise2Him

Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## KelsiesMommy

seashell7290 said:


> Returned home safely from my trip! I will try to put together a brief trip report that hits the major highlights. Anyone have any questions? Had a fabulous trip for my first ABD and loved how seamless it was. Time to save for another one!



I would love to hear about your trip-  we leave in 3 1/2 weeks!!


----------



## Saph

seashell7290 said:


> Returned home safely from my trip! I will try to put together a brief trip report that hits the major highlights. Anyone have any questions? Had a fabulous trip for my first ABD and loved how seamless it was. Time to save for another one!



Glad you made it back safely! I have a few specific questions, but would love to hear your overall thoughts.


Not sure if you will know this or not based on your experience, but are you able to check in early on the first day? (Our plane lands at 11 am, I figure we'd be at the hotel by 1-ish)
What was your favorite meal on the trip that Disney provided?
When you get off the Eurostar in Paris, do you go to the hotel first to drop off belongings, etc. before the "Tour of Paris" and "Eiffel Tower"?
How do you travel to Versailles - bus?

Thanks!


----------



## Rapunzellover

Saph said:


> Glad you made it back safely! I have a few specific questions, but would love to hear your overall thoughts.
> 
> 
> Not sure if you will know this or not based on your experience, but are you able to check in early on the first day? (Our plane lands at 11 am, I figure we'd be at the hotel by 1-ish)
> What was your favorite meal on the trip that Disney provided?
> When you get off the Eurostar in Paris, do you go to the hotel first to drop off belongings, etc. before the "Tour of Paris" and "Eiffel Tower"?
> How do you travel to Versailles - bus?
> 
> Thanks!



I can answer some of these questions based on the old itinerary I went on...they should still be accurate.

1.  Whether you can check in early at the hotel or not is dependent on if your room is ready and available.  If it is, you can.  If it isn't, you have to wait.  Usually, it will be.  However, if it's not, you should be able to drop your stuff off and have it waiting for you in your room later.

2.  When you travel on the Eurostar, you will not have luggage.  Just whatever purse/backpack/tote you want to carry.  The luggage doesn't go with you and will just be waiting for you when you check in.  You will (most likely) not go to the hotel before touring, as that is not practical.  You'll hop on a tour bus at the Gare du Nord (the train station where you get off the Eurostar), and do your touring.  Regarding the belongings that you might want to drop off, they can stay on the bus if you want, as you will (likely) have the same bus for all day, until you get to the hotel.  Your tour of Paris will (likely) be just a sightseeing bus tour, with the Eiffel Tower being the only place you'll actual get out of the bus for.

3.  Versailles is reached by tour bus.  Much simpler than a train or anything.  It's only about 40-45 minutes away from Paris.

Keep in mind, the tour buses are very very nice (usually Mercedes or Lexus brand, very comfy).  Plus, the drivers generally stay with the bus, so belongings are perfectly safe being left on them.  When the guides say you can leave anything you want, they mean it.  I wouldn't leave money or serious valuables like a passport or credit card, but your stuff will be safe and looked after.  Disney doesn't want trouble.  So, dropping off stuff at the hotel is no big necessity, and using a bus will be fun, not a hassle.  Really, they'll be better than the coach fight you took to get to the trip.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> Where is the Sep 2017 Roll Call?   My Husband and I are now going on this Adult ABD as well.   We are also coming in a day early to do the tour of the Globe theater and hopefully a show that night.  So excited.  Btw we are adding on 3 nights after for Disneyland Paris.  Which is celebrating 25 years while we're there!



I'm looking for the Sept 2017 roll call too. My husband and I just signed up for that trip! Our plans sound exactly like yours!


----------



## CarolC926

Is anyone going on the June 20 trip.   I will be going with my 18 year old grandson (graduation gift).


----------



## KelsiesMommy

CarolC926 said:


> Is anyone going on the June 20 trip.   I will be going with my 18 year old grandson (graduation gift).


My husband and I are on the June 20 trip  Leaving our kids at home though with grandma!


----------



## Rapunzellover

July 28 2017 for me.


----------



## GottaRun

July 22 for our family.


----------



## seashell7290

I apologize for my absence but I graduated over the weekend and got caught up with many activities. 


Saph said:


> Glad you made it back safely! I have a few specific questions, but would love to hear your overall thoughts.
> 
> 
> Not sure if you will know this or not based on your experience, but are you able to check in early on the first day? (Our plane lands at 11 am, I figure we'd be at the hotel by 1-ish)* I checked in at about 11am and our room was ready! I cannot say if this is normal or not but they new we were arriving early. I also came in for 2 pre days through ABD so I was not checking in the first night of the tour. *
> What was your favorite meal on the trip that Disney provided? *In London, I really enjoyed the meal following the Tower of London, and Paris, the meal at Versailles was amazing. *
> When you get off the Eurostar in Paris, do you go to the hotel first to drop off belongings, etc. before the "Tour of Paris" and "Eiffel Tower"? *You travel from the train station to the tower so you will not see your belongings until after the Eiffel Tower. You can leave any belongings on the bus while you take the tour of the tower. *
> How do you travel to Versailles - bus? *Yes bus! Its about 40 min drive. *
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## seashell7290

So for that recap I promised! So for a little background this trip was to celebrate my graduation from medical school and it was my mom and me. It was an adults only trip and our group had 16 people. I will mention there are new guidelines for the international trips. The guides no longer where any clothing with the Disney name and guests are advised not to wear their lanyards. They held up random objects to help identify where they were going. This is a safety thing and everyone happily obliged. 

Our guides: Fern and Kim (also training Suzanne and Jennifer)
Dates: May 16-23rd with 2 pre-days May 14th and 15th

Day 0-1: We flew the red eye from PHL at 8:45 and landed in Heathrow around 9am. We flew through Boarder control grabbed our bags and strolled through customs. We found our ABD rep and were on our way! It was about a 40 min drive and we arrived around 11am. Our room was ready so we dropped our bags and hit the streets for the British Museum. It was a short walk. The museum was very large but full of wonderful antiquities. After walking around we returned to the hotel for a quick nap because we were going to a show that night to see the Book of Mormon. Our room was very nice but the light switched were a little confusing. When we woke up we got some dinner around 6pm before our 7:30 show. The show was wonderful! I loved that you are able to eat and drink in the theater compared to ones in the states. After the show we wandered back to the hotel. 

Day 2: We slept in today because of our late night and breakfast was served until 11 so why not? Well there was a huge bridal exhibition which caused huge crowds for the breakfast room. There was a long line just to check in so we patiently waited. We were finally seated after about 25 minutes. The breakfast is pretty basic with hot and cold options. After breakfast, we planned to go to Kensington Palace and Gardens. We walked to the Holburn station and took the Tube to Queensway station. The underground system was very easy to figure out. I would use the wifi in the hotel to figure out our route then screen shot the directions. We bought oyster cards because we were going to use it more than 1 day. We strolled through the gardens, found Princess Diana's memorial fountain, and took a tour of the palace. We loved it and I will say we are huge royals fans! The weather was sunny that day so being outside was perfect. Around 4:00pm, we made our journey to Euston station to catch a train to Watford Junction to see the Harry Potter Studios. I will recommend trying to catch the midlands train because it does not have as many stops as the other local trains. We were able to use our oyster card for all of the trains that day. We had an entrance to harry potter at 18:30 (which was all that was left about 1 month out). When we arrived at Watford junction we walked to the shuttle (which costs 2.5 pounds round trip so bring coins if you can). We picked up our tickets and started the tour! After the beginning part, it is mostly self guided. As harry potter fans we absolutely loved it! I will say I would not book a trip just to see it but if you are in the neighborhood why not? We left with a few souvenirs and an appreciation for film making. We took the train back to Euston and the tube back to Holburn. 

Ill post more soon!


----------



## sayhello

seashell7290 said:


> I will mention there are new guidelines for the international trips. The guides no longer where any clothing with the Disney name and guests are advised not to wear their lanyards. They held up random objects to help identify where they were going. This is a safety thing and everyone happily obliged.


That's kind of sad, but I totally understand why they're doing it.  Sigh.  It's the world we live in today.

Looking forward to more of your recap!

Sayhello


----------



## seashell7290

PART 2!

Day 3: We were finally adjusting to the new timezone. I had read about long lines at the London Eye so we opted to get there right when it opened around 10am. We had been given our tickets the day before in a welcome letter left in our room. It was a nice 15 min walk across the bridge to the Eye. The line was relatively short and we got right on. We got great views of the city! After, we strolled along the water front towards the London Bridge. We had 1pm entrance reservations for the Sky Garden. The Sky Garden is a rooftop garden and bar with 360 degree views of London. We relaxed and had a drink with wonderful views! There are a few sit down restaurants also. After all the walking, we took the tube back to the hotel for a nap before our welcome dinner. Dinner was at 5:30 served buffet style. It was delicious and great to meet everyone! If anyone is gluten free, we had one member in our group and she was accommodated, but she could not choose her dishes in advance. We went to bed early in anticipation for our early start.

Day 4: With Steven as our Blue Badge Guide on aboard our vintage double decker bus, we toured the city of Westminster with our destination being Westminster Abbey. We took plenty of pictures and took a guided tour of the Abbey. There was a great exhibit for the Queen's birthday with a collection of newspaper clippings and personal photos of her life. This was my first experience with the whisper headset system and it worked well, but I am glad I had my own headphones because my ears did not hold the buds. I have weirdly small ears so this was no surprise. After the tour and some gift shop browsing, we walked to Buckingham Palace for changing of the guards. We took some quick pictures and scoped out a great spot with no obstructions. We then headed to lunch at Simpson's which was delicious! It was served buffet style and the beef must be tried if you are looking for a traditional roast. The room was very elegant and full of history! After lunch, we headed to the river for our speed boat adventure. They give you big coats and life vests to wear so you felt very safe. We had one boat that was deemed the "slower steadier boat" and another boat that was the "faster" boat. Boat ride was awesome! It started out slow and we were able to get great shots along the river, then the boat sped up for the second half. Boat ride even came with James Bond music to add to the atmosphere. After the boat ride, we went back to the hotel and got ready for dinner at the Admirality. Yes this day was full of food but it was fine because it is vacation! After dinner, you could walk back to the hotel if you wanted because it was close but of course my mom and I got a little lost and I was wearing heels. Ugh thank goodness we got a data plan so I could use google maps to get us back. 

I was taking a peak on the itinerary on the website, and noticing it is different than the itinerary I just experienced. There is one less day in London compared to Paris. I don't know if or when that itinerary will be used.


----------



## Praise2Him

seashell7290 said:


> We had 1pm entrance reservations for the Sky Garden. The Sky Garden is a rooftop garden and bar with 360 degree views of London. We relaxed and had a drink with wonderful views! There are a few sit down restaurants also. After all the walking, we took the tube back to the hotel for a nap before our welcome dinner.
> 
> *The Sky Garden sounds wonderful! Did you make reservations online before your trip? Or after you arrived?*
> 
> Dinner was at 5:30 served buffet style. It was delicious and great to meet everyone!
> 
> *How many were in your group?*
> 
> After lunch, we headed to the river for our speed boat adventure. They give you big coats and life vests to wear so you felt very safe. We had one boat that was deemed the "slower steadier boat" and another boat that was the "faster" boat. Boat ride was awesome! It started out slow and we were able to get great shots along the river, then the boat sped up for the second half. Boat ride even came with James Bond music to add to the atmosphere.
> 
> *Were you in the slower boat or the faster one?*


----------



## seashell7290

I made reservations online about 2 weeks before the trip. It's free! I just searched sky garden London on google and found the website to make a reservation. 
We had 16 adults in our group
I was in the fast boat. The boats only hold about 12 people so it will depend on how many in your group how many boats there are.


----------



## WendyYoung

Looking for information regarding hotel room arrangements for family of three.  My son will be 13 when we are looking to travel on ABD Cities of Knights and Lights tour. I am worried the roll away bed offered will be too small and too thin. Anyone have experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## seashell7290

Day 5: This was our Windsor day and we got our first taste of British weather. We headed to Windsor with umbrellas and jackets in tow. It was a lovely drive and Steven did a great job of pointing things out. When we got to Windsor, we had to got through what I think was the most strict security. Since my mother and I had metal on our shoes, we even had to take those off besides the usual bags and jackets. The tour of the castle was mostly self guided and we were given some time in the afternoon for lunch and shopping. We found that you really had to balance your time between seeing the castle, eating, and shopping. We chose to skip a meal and have more time to shop. We met up at for our afternoon scone lesson, which I thought was a wonderful touch! While our scones were baking we were given a cream tasting, which helped with my growing hunger. We then enjoyed our scones with a pot of tea. After, we were whisked away to a nearby country club for a lesson in Archery. Who knew it could be so enjoyable? Once we fired all our arrows, we boarded a bus to the hotel. Dinner that night was at the hotel but you could go whenever you wanted. Guides made the reservations. The lamb was wonderful!. We got back to the hotel around 5 and we had dinner around 7. It worked out well. 

Day 6: This was our last day in London and we were a little sad. We were having such a wonderful time. We took the bus to St Paul's Cathedral for exterior shots only. We then were taken to the Tower of London. Steven did a wonderful job of providing the back story for this place. The tour was self guided and we were given a time to meet back an then head to lunch. Warning, there are a lot of steps at this site. The white tower has 200+ steps to see the entire thing. After all of the stairs, we were ready to eat. Lunch was at a great pub almost inside of the Tower bridge. The creme brulee was excellent! After lunch, we were given the afternoon and night free. My mother and I chose to go to Harrods and the Victoria and Alberts Museum. We took the underground to use up what was left on our Oyster Cards. We picked up some gifts and wandered in the museum. We loved the museum and felt it cannot be missed. We had dinner at a pub we found in Covent Garden. The only thing I remember is a delicious veal cutlet. We returned to the hotel to pack. Our luggage had to be ready for pick up at 7am. We left it right inside the door; not in the hallway. It was a great last night in London!


----------



## sayhello

Isn't Steven just magnificent?  *Loved* him.  I'm glad they include Windsor Castle now!

Sayhello


----------



## seashell7290

sayhello said:


> Isn't Steven just magnificent?  *Loved* him.  I'm glad they include Windsor Castle now!
> 
> Sayhello


He really is a wonderful guide. I think we were a little spoiled by his wonderful stories. Windsor was wonderful and the people of the town really had a lot of insight to the Queen. The bakery that gave us a scone lesson told us about a story when President Obama visited. Prince George was confused why Uncle Harry wasn't playing with him while the President was there. Harry had trouble explaining to him that he needed to be on his best behavior. I thought this was adorable.


----------



## Rapunzellover

Steven is amazing. Hope to have him again when I do this tour again next year.


----------



## Branchall Fam

I'm so sad! My favorite day was the Windsor day and I can't for the life of me find the scone recipe! Anyone willing to share?


----------



## Rapunzellover

seashell7290-  Where was the tea/scone making at?  The itinerary says Guildhall in London.  But your report makes it sound like it was in Windsor?  Can you clarify?


----------



## Praise2Him

Branchall Fam said:


> I'm so sad! My favorite day was the Windsor day and I can't for the life of me find the scone recipe! Anyone willing to share?



If no one posts it before my trip then I'll do it when I get back in September


----------



## KelsiesMommy

Branchall Fam said:


> I'm so sad! My favorite day was the Windsor day and I can't for the life of me find the scone recipe! Anyone willing to share?



We just returned from our trip so I have mine handy:

Perfect English Scones (Makes 10)

Ingredients:
450g plain flour
4tsp baking powder
110g butter
60g caster sugar
200mL milk
30g raisins (optional)

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.  Put flour, baking powder, and sugar into mixing bowl and mix together.  Add the butter and rub together until you have a breadcrumb like consistency.  Add raising if required.  Once thoroughly mixed make a well in the center of the mixture and our the milk into the well.  Bring the mixture together into a ball.  Don't over mix.  Press dough out with palm of your hand so it is 2cm thick.  Use a round cutter to cut scones out.  Bake in oven for 15 mins or until lightly browned.




Rapunzellover said:


> seashell7290-  Where was the tea/scone making at?  The itinerary says Guildhall in London.  But your report makes it sound like it was in Windsor?  Can you clarify?



The Guildhall is in Windsor, steps from Windsor Castle


----------



## katmvincent

I just booked London/Paris for July 21, 2017. It will just be me and my 11 year old son. Is there a thread for this trip? I'd LOVE to start chatting with some other folks going on this adventure


----------



## mbcary

We just made our final payment on the London/Paris trip leaving on July 24, 2017. This is our first ABD trip!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Would love to know if there is anyone else here going on the Sept. adults-only trip. We've added 1 pre-day and 3 post-days at Disneyland Paris.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

We are going on the adult trip in Sept. We have 1 pre-day and 2 post days. We haven't decided what to do with the post-days, but we will probably see some Chateaux in the Loire Valley.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

miTnosnhoJ said:


> We are going on the adult trip in Sept. We have 1 pre-day and 2 post days. We haven't decided what to do with the post-days, but we will probably see some Chateaux in the Loire Valley.



Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

We look forward to meeting you too. Can't wait for the trip!


----------



## thingamabobs885

I would love to do this tour with Adventures by Disney.


----------



## thingamabobs885

I looked on the Disney website.they can be pretty expensive.


----------



## thingamabobs885

More so that a Disney cruise sometimes.


----------



## thingamabobs885

I guess that what you pay for is the Disney touch. They do everything so well.


----------



## thingamabobs885

They pay attention to every detail and give you first class service.


----------



## Woodview

miTnosnhoJ said:


> We are going on the adult trip in Sept. We have 1 pre-day and 2 post days. We haven't decided what to do with the post-days, but we will probably see some Chateaux in the Loire Valley.




  May I suggest that you look up a  Coach tour ( from Paris )   that takes in the Normandy Beaches   of WW2


----------



## GC Hopesdad

Requesting help from anyone that's been on the London/Paris tour.  I'm going in August and was wondering if anyone can answer a few questions:

1) Do I need an adapter and/or converter for apple iphone & watch and curling iron?
2) Should I get some currency from my bank to take with me?
3) Can I use my VISA for most transactions or is cash preferred?
4) What time in the morning do you need to be ready for the day?


----------



## Rapunzellover

1.  Yes
2.  No need, imo.  Atms everywhere and you'll probably get a better rate, even with atm fee.
3.  Yes, but you might want to keep a bit of currency (50$ or so) for taxis, and the rare places that don't take cards.  Cards are better- no leftover currency.  These are NOT cities with lots of cash only places.
4. About 8am, give or take a half hour to an hour.  But you'll need to get breakfast first, which is usually at 7am. Or 7:30...


----------



## sayhello

GC Hopesdad said:


> Requesting help from anyone that's been on the London/Paris tour.  I'm going in August and was wondering if anyone can answer a few questions:
> 
> 1) Do I need an adapter and/or converter for apple iphone & watch and curling iron?


The apple iphone only needs an adapter.  But you'll need 2 different adapters, one for London & one for Paris, as the UK and France plugs are completely different.  For the curling iron, it depends.  You'll need to look closely at the tiny print on it and see if it's dual voltage or not.  If it is, it will show that it can handle both 110-120V (USA) and 220-240V (London/Paris).  If it *is* dual voltage, then all you'll need is an adapter (2 different ones like for the iphone).  If it is *not* dual voltage, you'll need a converter.  I'm going to suggest here, if it's *not* dual voltage, leave it at home, and buy yourself one that is.  Curling irons don't work very well with converters.  I've had a lot of problems with them, and just bought a dual voltage one.


> 2) Should I get some currency from my bank to take with me?


Everyone is different, but I always like to arrive in a foreign country with at least a little bit of foreign currency on me.  It doesn't happen often, but if something goes wrong with your transportation, you *might* have to take a taxi and get reimbursed at the hotel.  And a lot of taxis don't take credit cards.  I just feel better knowing I have at least a little bit of cash on me, because your dollars will be useless as soon as you land.


> 3) Can I use my VISA for most transactions or is cash preferred?


Yes, you will probably be able to use VISA for most transactions.  But have some cash just in case, because you never know, you might want to eat something quick or buy a souvenir somewhere that doesn't take credit cards.  Also, make sure your credit card doesn't charge foreign transaction fees.  Those fees can really add up!

Sayhello


----------



## hilarys

GC Hopesdad said:


> Requesting help from anyone that's been on the London/Paris tour.  I'm going in August and was wondering if anyone can answer a few questions:
> 
> 1) Do I need an adapter and/or converter for apple iphone & watch and curling iron?
> 2) Should I get some currency from my bank to take with me?
> 3) Can I use my VISA for most transactions or is cash preferred?
> 4) What time in the morning do you need to be ready for the day?



We just did this trip in early June and here are my thoughts:
1) The Landmark hotel was great - it had a ton of plugs including a strip on the desk that included USB plug in's and I am pretty sure there was one outlet that was standard US size.  At the Hilton in Paris, there were several USB plug-in's (some worked, some didn't) and then you needed an adapter for the other plugs.  As in most European hotels, there were not any outlets in the bathrooms so be prepared to use hairdryer (provided by both hotels) and your curling iron in an awkward spot without a mirror.
2) we did not take any local currency with us.  When we landed in Heathrow we stopped at an ATM to get British currency (there is also an ATM at the train station right across from the Landmark) we were able to get Euros from the ATM in the station in London before we boarded the EuroStar (our guides pointed it out to us, it was in the area after you pass through security)
3) we used our Visa and AMex for most everything except when we were buying things at street markets (food tour) and other street vendors or quick purchases
4) most of the mornings were early - 8:30 meeting at the bus on most days (meaning breakfast was before), one day was 8 am and on the day we left for Paris bags had to be ready for pick up at 6:15.  The two days that we finally got to have a late start of 9 and 9:30 everyone on the bus cheered and I think everyone felt much more refreshed those days.  These are exhausting trips, but worth it.  Even my late sleeping teens felt it was worth it (I won't say that they did not complain, but we never missed the bus  )


----------



## mathgeek

I've


GC Hopesdad said:


> Requesting help from anyone that's been on the London/Paris tour.  I'm going in August and was wondering if anyone can answer a few questions:
> 
> 1) Do I need an adapter and/or converter for apple iphone & watch and curling iron?


I got the Apple World Travel Adapter Kit, which has adapters for all over the world.  I've used the UK, Europe, and Australia adapters (and the North America one) so far and hope to use more in the future!


----------



## SingingMom

If you belong to AAA, you can get currency through their travel office.  I always like to start with a bit of local currency, just in case.


----------



## GC Hopesdad

Thank you all So Much for this valuable information.  I do have a couple more questions:  1) Since we'll be going a day early, I was wondering if an oyster card is recommended, and if so, should I buy it beforehand?  2) Does London have bike-share?  3) Will we have the same guides in London & Paris?  4) How do you suggest tipping each of them?


----------



## hilarys

GC Hopesdad said:


> Thank you all So Much for this valuable information.  I do have a couple more questions:  1) Since we'll be going a day early, I was wondering if an oyster card is recommended, and if so, should I buy it beforehand?  2) Does London have bike-share?  3) Will we have the same guides in London & Paris?  4) How do you suggest tipping each of them?



Hi there.  A couple of thoughts for you

1) we went two days early and did not get an Oyster card.  I think it depends how much you plan to use Tube (which is very convenient to the hotel).  We were doing a few things further out so we used car service and taxis for those and then just paid cash for the Tube ride we took.
2) I don't know the answer, but I bet they do.  
3) Yes, your two ABD guides will be with you from Day One through the end of the trip.  You will have local guides join you in London and Paris, but those are not your official ABD guides and you do not need to tip the local guides.
4) The guides that have been doing this trip this year are a mix of Americans and Brits.  There are plenty of options to go to an ATM so you could tip them in local currency if you wish.  I had brought USD for tips with me from home so that is what I used to tip with.


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

*Wave*   Adult Only Adventure in September.   The time draws near.  Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

Waves.   Adult Only Aventure in September.  Our time draws ever so near.   Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> Waves.   Adult Only Aventure in September.  Our time draws ever so near.   Can't wait to meet you all.



Same here! We're very excited for our first trip abroad, and our add-on days at DLP!  40 more days!

Kathy and Rick


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

lowe@massed.net said:


> Same here! We're very excited for our first trip abroad, and our add-on days at DLP!  40 more days!
> 
> Kathy and Rick



Great trip!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

It sure was!  We had so much fun and enjoyed our guides and the people in our group!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

miTnosnhoJ said:


> Great trip!


It sure was!


----------

